# Getting deep with Dom Cruise



## Dom Cruise (Mar 12, 2021)

EDIT: I originally titled this thread "I hereby reject Doomer posting and the far right" but I got a little ahead of myself, I made a mistake and I admit it, but I realized that I have to be more open and honest in my beliefs and opinions, I can't lie when I think something is really true, however I really am going to try to have a more positive outlook overall and not say it's hopeless, because it's not, but the hope lies with God, I've gotten back in touch with my Christian faith and I made a stand for Christianity and I'm still making a stand now, I also stand by turning away from more extreme far right politics, but I am going to make more firm predictions without constantly holding myself to some vague standard of what counts as "Doomer posting" which I don't I'll be doing anyway because again, I'm not saying there is no hope, what follows is a thread where I will share my views and anyone can debate me on them but I will preserve the original OP post in the interest of honesty.



Well no, I'm not going full Woke or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.

I also reject any far right ideology, ie hardcore racism, hate, anti-Semitism and other toxic, hate based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with SJWs, Woke or I think what is the best term, the Regressive Left, because I think it's leftism predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject leftism outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys the far right is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the Doomer mentality and the far right, I'm glad Trump is out and office and I'm riding' with Biden.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 12, 2021)

congratulations on maturing. do you still want me to bake you cookies or are you too old for that now?


----------



## BayView (Mar 12, 2021)

I've given up trying to be a patriot, its much easier being a non white leftist than a non white patriot


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 12, 2021)

I may be right wing but I still think niggers are a-ok for the most part.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't care. Just don't post about it any more.


----------



## j666 (Mar 12, 2021)

good. doomer posting is fucking gay.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 12, 2021)

The Fool said:


> congratulations on maturing. do you still want me to bake you cookies or are you too old for that now?


Maturing is exactly what I've done, immaturity was exactly my problem.

This last year almost broke me, as we fast approached the 1 year anniversary of Corona virus it kind of came to a head, until finally something in me gave way and a cloud has been lifting and I feel like I'm really figuring out the truth.

I came very close to snapping and I'm glad I've managed to step away from the edge.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 12, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Maturing is exactly what I've done, immaturity was exactly my problem.


This is what a person says about two weeks before a family member finds them hanging in a closet or dead in the bathtub. If you need help or validation, don't look here.


----------



## round robin (Mar 12, 2021)

I hope you've got a job and some hobbies. Keeping your mind and body busy is a great way to forget about how fucked up the world is and gain some perspective that maybe it's not all so bad.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 12, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> This is what a person says about two weeks before a family member finds them hanging in a closet or dead in the bathtub. If you need help or validation, don't look here.


You don't nothing know about me or what I'm thinking if you think that's going to be the case.

The core of what I've realized is just simply getting back in touch with hope, the realization that if you lose hope it's game over, you're lost as a person, so never give up on hope literally no matter what, no matter how bad a situation you find yourself in, you must always hang on to hope.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 12, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> This is what a person says about two weeks before a family member finds them hanging in a closet or dead in the bathtub. If you need help or validation, don't look here.



I'm happy for Dom but also the reason I never post about realizing that politics and doomer culture is stupid is the same reason I wouldn't post "you guys would never believe it, I stopped putting clamps on my nipples and I feel so much better"

Like, when I leave here for months at a time? Cuz things are getting dumb so I just do my own thing and wait for things to blow over here.


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 12, 2021)

Most people who are trying to make a change just change. 
Typically, the people who feel the need to announce a change are looking for validation and ass pats. 

Good luck with whatever it is you were talking about, though.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 12, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> You don't nothing know about me or what I'm thinking if you think that's going to be the case.
> 
> The core of what I've realized is just simply getting back in touch with hope, the realization that if you lose hope it's game over, you're lost as a person, so never give up on hope literally no matter what, no matter how bad a situation you find yourself in, you must always hang on to hope.


Sounds like you need to get out more and spend less time drinking meme Kool-Aid.



The Fool said:


> I'm happy for Dom but also the reason I never post about realizing that politics and doomer culture is stupid is the same reason I wouldn't post "you guys would never believe it, I stopped putting clamps on my nipples and I feel so much better"
> 
> Like, when I leave here for months at a time? Cuz things are getting dumb so I just do my own thing and wait for things to blow over here.


You stay inside and wash up. I'll be over soon.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 12, 2021)

Hope springs eternal. I am not so optimistic but I genuinely hope you are right.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 12, 2021)

I hereby embrace Doomer posting and the far right - Penis goes redpilled?​Well no, I'm not going full Redpilled or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby begin Doom posting, start saying talk like we need a second Civil War or start saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more pessimistic outlook on things and on the future.

I also embrace any far right ideology, ie hardcore racism, hate, anti-Semitism and other based, hate based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with NATSOCS, Redpilled, or I think what is the best term, the alternative right, because I think it's rightism predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject rightism outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys the far left is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn towards the Doomer mentality and the far right, I'm resentful Trump is out and office and I'm never riding' with Biden.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Mar 12, 2021)

Humanity is fucked when we reach peak oil because we never invested in alternative power sources except memes like wind and solar


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 12, 2021)

The "far"-right is the answer.
Just not the white, western far-right.


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Mar 12, 2021)

Style Chooser > Biden Blue

Welcome to the winning team.


round robin said:


> I hope you've got a job and some hobbies. Keeping your mind and body busy is a great way to forget about how fucked up the world is and gain some perspective that maybe it's not all so bad.



Also this, if you spend more time consooming politics than you do on your hobby or side project, your shit is fucked. Delete twitter.


----------



## draggs (Mar 12, 2021)

Show you're Ridin' with Biden, don't tell


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 13, 2021)

The hedge fund guy who made that big bet for the last crash just predicted hyper inflation soon.  Seems like a bad time to get off the doom wagon is all I'm sayin.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m honestly never sure when people post shit like this whether they’re trolling or not.

If this is real and it brings you peace, then good for you.


----------



## Glowie (Mar 13, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I hereby embrace Doomer posting and the far right - Penis goes redpilled?​Well no, I'm not going full Redpilled or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.
> 
> I will hereby begin Doom posting, start saying talk like we need a second Civil War or start saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more pessimistic outlook on things and on the future.
> 
> ...


Alt right is cancerous tumor kept afloat by a homosexual catholic who is into BBC. 
Even Richard Spencer jumped ship
It's right as communism. Autists feed their alt right tug boat reliant. 

There is a reason I stay out of American politics, because to be blunt it's a mess. Only geopolitical matters at this point.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 13, 2021)

Glowie said:


> It's right as communism.


TBF if your definition of "far-right" is "racism & anti-semitism" then Marx and Engels certainly had some very nasty things to say about Jews and brown people.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 13, 2021)

The Fool said:


> congratulations on maturing. do you still want me to bake you cookies or are you too old for that now?


Nobody ever gets so old they stop liking baked goods. Even an ancient turd like Biden still likes it, he just forgets where he is and wanders off rambling about pony soldiers.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Nobody ever gets so old they stop liking baked goods. Even an ancient turd like Biden still likes it, he just forgets where he is and wanders off rambling about pony soldiers.



found the manchild

you want some tendies too?


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 13, 2021)

The Fool said:


> found the manchild
> 
> you want some tendies too?


If you think enjoying a common foodstuff makes you a child then you're bitter and joyless.

Just the cookies, please.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Mar 13, 2021)

Are you gearing up to be the next FaradaySpeaks?


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Agarathium1066 said:


> If you think enjoying a common foodstuff makes you a child then you're bitter and joyless.
> 
> Just the cookies, please.



Ah, sorry anon, I totally forgot, here's your Switch and Attack on Titan Funko Pops you love so much. Feel better now sweetums?


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Maturing is exactly what I've done, immaturity was exactly my problem.
> 
> This last year almost broke me, as we fast approached the 1 year anniversary of Corona virus it kind of came to a head, until finally something in me gave way and a cloud has been lifting and I feel like I'm really figuring out the truth.
> 
> I came very close to snapping and I'm glad I've managed to step away from the edge.


You didn't answer the question about the cookies.


----------



## Klaptrap (Mar 13, 2021)

Assuming this is real cause no offense but it reads like a troll. It doesn't really seem like you had a far right ideology as much as you were angry and hated the nigs. No offense intended again. Good for you for working to become happier and more well adjusted. I just don't know that being a monarchist, ancap, or generally traditionalist is inextricable from racism. After all it's been like two whole months since I last viciously attacked a minority while screaming "this is maga country!"


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I still have a bone to pick with SJWs, Woke or I think what is the best term, the Regressive Left, because I think it's leftism predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject leftism outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys the far right is not the answer.


You're still a kid if you think socio-politics can be measured on a linear binary spectrum.



Dom Cruise said:


> I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.


I despise doomposting, but this reads like cope.
How long until you type a "does anyone remember the early 00s and how great...." mild doomer post again? Until Anita Sarkeesian comes to take your games away again?



Dom Cruise said:


> I also reject any far right ideology, ie hardcore racism, hate, anti-Semitism and other toxic, hate based stuff


I block black people.
There is nothing black people can say and do that is creative, profound, and intimidating.


Spoiler: Context







Far right ideologies, eh kid??


----------



## likeacrackado (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well no, I'm not going full Woke or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.
> 
> I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.
> 
> ...


Did you get a girlfriend?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 13, 2021)

New meds eh?



knobslobbin said:


> The hedge fund guy who made that big bet for the last crash just predicted hyper inflation soon.  Seems like a bad time to get off the doom wagon is all I'm sayin.



I've been preaching the gospel of war and economic collapse to my family, friends and co-workers for a while now. How can I profit from these predictions in order to acquire more tendies and ass-pats like op?


----------



## PC78 (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't consider racism real right wing myself. I don't like much of what Biden is going to do really.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm right leaning by contemporary standards and the doom posting gets a bit much. As far as presidents go, we haven't had a decent president since *maybe* John F. Kennedy, and we probably never will. Your post reads like a copypasta but honestly go outside or something.



PC78 said:


> I don't consider racism real right wing myself. I don't like much of what Biden is going to do really.


Biden is a brain dead racist piece of crap but since he's Democrat that makes it okay.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 13, 2021)

The Fool said:


> Ah, sorry anon, I totally forgot, here's your Switch and Attack on Titan Funko Pops you love so much. Feel better now sweetums?


Yeah I'm good, thanks mom.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 13, 2021)

Slightly o/t but doomposting was the main reason I switched off watching Paul Joseph Watson. I realized after a while he has literally nothing else to offer; apart from trying to make shit memes stick like those fucking empty egg cartons, and his constant bemoaning of soy despite shilling for BrainForce, which of course contains soy.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 13, 2021)

Cool you can blame the far right, many of which don't doomsperg, rather than taking responsibility yourself for being a queer.
Epic making a political ideology a scapegoat for your immaturity.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 13, 2021)

Lmao political spectrum


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 13, 2021)

You always sounded like a faker anyways. I think this fits you better, more the real you.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 13, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Cool you can blame the far right, many of which don't doomsperg, rather than taking responsibility yourself for being a queer.
> Epic making a political ideology a scapegoat for your immaturity.


OP is the political equivalent of a hardcore incel who thinks that getting a girlfriend will magically fix his life.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 13, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> Most people who are trying to make a change just change.
> Typically, the people who feel the need to announce a change are looking for validation and ass pats.
> 
> Good luck with whatever it is you were talking about, though.


I've seen a lot of people here and on Onionfarms accuse me of over dosing on the Doomer posts and you know what?, they're right, so I decided to make it loud and clear I've had a change of heart and I had a message I thought everyone should, so I made a thread instead of a post.



draggs said:


> Show you're Ridin' with Biden, don't tell


I said that kind of tongue in cheek, my point is going to give the guy a fair chance same as I feel anyone should with a President, if he fucks up though, he fucks up, we'll just have to wait and see.




NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I’m honestly never sure when people post shit like this whether they’re trolling or not.
> 
> If this is real and it brings you peace, then good for you.


This is for real.




Niggernerd said:


> You didn't answer the question about the cookies.


Of course I would love some cookies, thank you very much.




Lemmingwise said:


> You always sounded like a faker anyways. I think this fits you better, more the real you.


Gee, thanks.

I still don't like a certain type of SJW dipshit and I never will, that's not fake, but no, I'm not some extreme far right person, that is the real me.

An SJW is either a scam artist or a narcissist, they don't actually care about other people, it's all big hustle for either what they can get or what makes them look good, they hurt actual progressive and left wing causes with their idiocy and the left needs to learn to simply tell them to fuck off.



Duke Nukem said:


> OP is the political equivalent of a hardcore incel who thinks that getting a girlfriend will magically fix his life.


Nope, still single, don't think having a girlfriend will magically fix my life, getting a better frame of mind and attitude is what will fix my life.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Nope, still single, don't think having a girlfriend will magically fix my life, getting a better frame of mind and attitude is what will fix my life.


I was thinking more of the "if only X was different my life would be a million times better" school of thought. It's the same attitude incels have towards women and sex, except applied to political shit. Just accept that both sides are shit and neither of them care about you. It's nothing but a hustle, it just so happens that being "woke" is trendy right now and cumskin soyboys are more than eager to hop on and happily consoom whatever diarrhea they're told will get women interested in them. Hell if you told them that getting swastika tattoos and shaving their heads would get them the poon they feel entitled to, there'd be an army of Derek Vinyards running around America inside of a week. They only cling onto the whole "racism bad" identity because they have literally no other thing to offer the world. Chris Rock would have a field day with these clowns.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

My problem personally is that OP isn't saying he found something to replace his need to feel some sort of control or expressiveness about his life. It's like an alcoholic saying they quit. Both Doomers and Lefties are obsessed with their pinhole world view where everything is terrible and they surround themselves with people who reinforce their delusion.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 13, 2021)

The Fool said:


> My problem personally is that OP isn't saying he found something to replace his need to feel some sort of control or expressiveness about his life. It's like an alcoholic saying they quit. Both Doomers and Lefties are obsessed with their pinhole world view where everything is terrible and they surround themselves with people who reinforce their delusion.


Sounds like your typical Facebook/Twitter circle. To be fair, it is human nature to seek out persons with similar views, this can be both good and bad. Most people are simplistic as fuck and want to give off this vibe that they're anything but, so they do whatever they can to make themselves appear intelligent and sophisticated to their peers. Hence the obsessive nature of incels or political spergs or any other such group. Seriously, go jack off or play video games or something.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 13, 2021)

I want to be clear I'm still going to offer commentary and criticism on stupid bullshit and delve into philosophical thoughts about things, it's part of why I'm here, but I'm going to stop veering off into the sky is falling mentality and insisting it's inevitable or even likely.

I'm also going to not engage in any explicit racism and anti-semitism even though I've flirted with it in the past, I'm not gonna walk on eggshells or be hyper politically correct but I'm not going to engage or get in agreement with anything explicitly hateful.

On a side note though, I like to wax nostalgic, it's just the way I am and I don't see anything fundamentally wrong with it, but of course the truth is the past wasn't perfect and the present isn't worthless either.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Mar 13, 2021)

I ain't gonna read 47 posts but whoever makes a thread with this title is gay and all his shit's retarded.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I want to be clear I'm still going to offer commentary and criticism on stupid bullshit and delve into philosophical thoughts about things, it's part of why I'm here, but I'm going to stop veering off into the sky is falling mentality and insisting it's inevitable or even likely.
> 
> I'm also going to not engage in any explicit racism and anti-semitism even though I've flirted with it in the past, I'm not gonna walk on eggshells or be hyper politically correct but I'm not going to engage or get in agreement with anything explicitly hateful.
> 
> On a side note though, I like to wax nostalgic, it's just the way I am and I don't see anything fundamentally wrong with it, but of course the truth is the past wasn't perfect and the present isn't worthless either.



Personally I just recommend you find a higher calling. If not a hobby, maybe try religion, like Shinto or Buddhism, something non-demanding that requires unparalleled empathy and fun but pointless rituals that distract you from reality. Constantly having to justify yourself by saying you're super serious no longer doomer posting honestly sounds like a cry for help.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Gee, thanks


I was sleep drunk and it was a joke


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well no, I'm not going full Woke or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.
> 
> I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.
> 
> ...


This post won't get you off the FBI's watchlist, sorry bro.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Mar 13, 2021)

That's a funny post, OP. See, I wasn't then and still am not now a pessimist about things, I won't be giving the dementia patient or the diversity hire any chances though. The pair of them were frauded into office and have shown themselves to be liberal establishment hacks. Doomposting about the situation is unproductive and isn't really even accurate either though, if the pessimists were really right, the GOP wouldn't have survived the 2012 election nor would the Dems have survived the 2016 election.

If political bullshit is getting to you, go and do something else for a while, go and get laid from a skank at a bar or hire a whore, take up a new hobby, go and get some exercise, just in general try to enjoy yourself a bit and stop letting the present temporary circumstances overwhelm you.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 13, 2021)

So what color _is _the van parked outside your house?


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 13, 2021)

This is what happens when you're so much of an attention whore that you think you're more than a speck on some autist's site dedicated to laughing at retards 
This is also what happens when other retards enable this sort of autism by giving him goodboy stickers, this is all your fault especially you the person reading this


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I've seen a lot of people here and on Onionfarms accuse me of over dosing on the Doomer posts and you know what?, they're right, so I decided to make it loud and clear I've had a change of heart and I had a message I thought everyone should, so I made a thread instead of a post.


If the goal was for people to stop mocking you relentlessly you've failed.


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 13, 2021)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> If the goal was for people to stop mocking you relentlessly you've failed.


Don't worry, give it another year of "I'll change" like it's Boogie2988 and it'll work


----------



## Brahma (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> far right ideology, ie hardcore racism, hate, anti-Semitism and other toxic, hate based stuff,


We're motivated by disgust, not hate, generally speaking.


Chaos Theorist said:


> Humanity is fucked when we reach peak oil because we never invested in alternative power sources except memes like wind and solar


Countries with working nuclear industries will at least be able to keep that ticking along. Probably. If they have the chutzpah to machine gun the hordes of refugees that will go hand in hand with the collapse of oil and the concomitant collapse of the global economy and gibs transfer to the third world.


Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> The "far"-right is the answer.
> Just not the white, western far-right.


My kingdom for an islamic content sticker!


Glowie said:


> There is a reason I stay out of American politics, because to be blunt it's a mess. Only geopolitical matters at this point.


The suborning of American politics has severe geopolitical ramifications though.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 13, 2021)

You could have just started doomposting less. Announcing it just makes you look silly. Thanks for the copypasta, though.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Spiteful Crow (Mar 13, 2021)

Wait

We're far right?


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Spiteful Crow said:


> Wait
> 
> We're far right?
> 
> View attachment 1994782



"No! I must stop doomposting," Don shouted!
The farms said "No, Dom, you are the doomposter."
And then, Dom was far-right.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 13, 2021)

Spiteful Crow said:


> Wait
> 
> We're far right?
> 
> View attachment 1994782


The English are such legendary shittalkers. It really is one of the things I find most fascinating and fun about the English. It's even a little scary.

Like the myth of a short Napoleon. The whole ideima of french as being cowardly in war. The whole language is also full of dutch-based insults as a result of our war (dutch wife - prostitute, dutch oven - farting and holding a head under the blanket, dutch courage - alcoholism). Even the insult against americans "yankee" was to call them Dutch (Jan-Kees is a stereotypical dutch name, particularly at the time).

And I see the "are we the baddies" in that same vein. British, australian, swedish armies all use skulls in their symbols.

The origin of the prussian and german skull is when the Duke of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel died in battle and his troops afterwards emblazoned a skull on their uniform in memory of his noble death.

He even refferences skulls reminding him of pirates in the sketch, whereas the british navy raised the jolly roger skull flag after every succesful battle in world war II.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Mar 13, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> The English are such legendary shittalkers. It really is one of the things I find most fascinating and fun about the English. It's even a little scary.
> 
> Like the myth of a short Napoleon. The whole language is full of dutch-based insults as a result of our war (dutch wife - prostitute, dutch oven - farting and holding a head under the blanket, dutch courage - alcoholism). Even the insult against americans "yankee" was to call them Dutch (Jan-Kees is a stereotypical dutch name, particularly at the time).
> 
> ...


t. seething tulip nigger


----------



## RussianParasite (Mar 13, 2021)

I don’t understand the point of worrying/doomposting all the time. You are born as a nobody in an era you didn’t choose and have essentially no way to impact external events in a meaningful way.

Find the funny shit, laugh at it, and try to enjoy/take care of yourself in general.

I don’t know how or why but it seems like western society has turned everyone into a bunch of worry warts.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 13, 2021)

Somebody mentioned Civil War?
Like I always say....................
It's complicated.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 13, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> This post won't get you off the FBI's watchlist, sorry bro.


He'll be fine he just needs to chop his cock and balls off, put the raised fist transgender flag on everything and profess his love for everything woke and he'll be let go.

It's not enough that enemies of the regime be eliminated. They must be taught to love BB.


----------



## X Prime (Mar 13, 2021)

You know what, I didn't even read the thread.

I have to say that, even so, it is really self-aggrandizing. Why would you make this?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 13, 2021)

While its a really fucking weird way to do it, congratulations on deciding to change positively and being confident enough to share it with assholes on the internet?

I could never get into the far right.  The regular right is good, I'm not but I like being nice to my neighbor and support a happy monagomus marriage so I feel them and wish them good things. Anything that starts saying "x is less than human" aside from pedos and murderers however are a-logging to cover their own faults.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 13, 2021)

Did this really need a thread?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 13, 2021)

MooseGump said:


> This is what happens when you're so much of an attention whore that you think you're more than a speck on some autist's site dedicated to laughing at retards
> This is also what happens when other retards enable this sort of autism by giving him goodboy stickers, this is all your fault especially you the person reading this


Yeah, I knew you were going to be the kind of catch 22 asshole for which there is no winning, you do one thing, you're mocked for it, you do the polar opposite, you're mocked for it.

Whatever.



X Prime said:


> You know what, I didn't even read the thread.
> 
> I have to say that, even so, it is really self-aggrandizing. Why would you make this?


I made the thread because I had a message that I think could help people struggling with what I was struggling with, so I wanted more people to see it then if I just made a post.

Let's admit it though, I'd be mocked whether I made a thread or a post because cynical people are threatened by earnestness, I've always been mocked in all the years I've been on internet communities by certain types of smug jackass because I'm always earnest in my thoughts, but I feel the message and the revelation I've had recently is important enough to get out there, take it or leave it, feel however you want to feel about it and me personally, that's your choice.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 13, 2021)

Congrats. Both the far left and far right tend to be quite loony.



Aaa0aaa0 said:


> I could never get into the far right.  The regular right is good, I'm not but I like being nice to my neighbor and support a happy monagomus marriage so I feel them and wish them good things. Anything that starts saying "x is less than human" aside from pedos and murderers however are a-logging to cover their own faults.


To be completely fair, there are (rare) people on the far right who aren't racist. When they say white supremacy, they mean they acknowledge that people of European descent tend to be very successful. When they say white pride, they mean they want to preserve their culture. When they say "I hate kikes" they mean "I hate the rich", "I hate what some Jews are doing" or "I hate what Israel is doing".  They're fine with anyone as long as they don't cause trouble be they black, jews or whatever else. It's very strange but it's true.

These people seem much too few and far between to make the far right redeemable, though.


----------



## Zarael (Mar 13, 2021)

So basically you've decided to turn your brain off, go with the flow and join the herd as they move toward the abattoir. I don't necessarily blame you for that decision since it definitely is easier to just focus on your own personal sphere and the things you can control but it's kind of being like Cypher from the Matrix. You want to get plugged back in to the delusional normiesphere rather than accept a reality that is bleak and hopeless. If you want hope you're not going to find it in the prevailing Kantian worldview unfortunately.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 13, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> These people seem much too few and far between to make the far right redeemable, though.


They really do, big agree on all that.  The farms surprise me by having a few of these types of people scattered about.  People can and should have pride in their ancestory and such, just going full hard on it is well, you know.  I think it just comes with the territory: if you're far "anything" in one category you're likely to go the full mile in others.  Its why when some people stop being far right they become insanely far left but equally as shitty and embarrassing since they changed sides, not extremist mentality.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 13, 2021)

Zarael said:


> it definitely is easier to just focus on your own personal sphere and the things you can control but it's kind of being like Cypher from the Matrix.



I think of it like Nolan movies.

It's like Cobb from Inception, who doesn't even wait to see if he's in a dream.

It's like Leonard from Memento, who lies to himself which ends in killing someone, but he doesn't even end up remembering it.

Cypher goes a step further. He is willing to pay the price of actively betraying and those who prefer truth over comfort.

You know what, you're right. It is like Cypher.

And now that I think about it, being a doomer is essentially being in the state of demoralisation. Few doomers end up being useful to others.


----------



## Canoodler (Mar 13, 2021)

How long do you guys think it'll be before he starts doomposting again?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 13, 2021)

Alright guys I've done a lot of soul searching and I've realized niggers aren't human and the holocaust needs to happen for real. Before you say anything, it's called *maturity*™, I'm a big boy now.
Fuck doomers.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 13, 2021)

ok retard


Dom Cruise said:


> I've always been mocked


lmao


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 13, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Alright guys I've done a lot of soul searching and I've realized niggers aren't human and the holocaust needs to happen for real. Before you say anything, it's called *maturity*™, I'm a big boy now.
> Fuck doomers.


We get it, Hitler was your childhood hero. But it's time to grow up and realize that the woke way of life is the only way forward. Embrace the girlcock, drink the soy, eat the bugs. Make testosterone a thing of the past!


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 13, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> We get it, Hitler was your childhood hero. But it's time to grow up and realize that the woke way of life is the only way forward. Embrace the girlcock, drink the soy, eat the bugs. Make testosterone a thing of the past!


No you don't get it bro, you're just immature, you're not enlightened like I am. Did I mention I did *A LOT *of soul searching?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 13, 2021)

Never saw you as a far-right retard, but congrats on this incredibly soy filled faggy pity party post. You’re now well on your way to being a far-left retard. Damn dude, used to think you were one of the better posters here.

betting pool on how long before he denounces Kiwi Farms as a hive of racist, women-hating, lgbt murdering republicans? Christians as well! *gasp!*


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 13, 2021)

I miss the @Dom Cruise who used to encourage me to watch these anime, no matter how goofy they looked. Go back to being that guy 



Expurgate Contradictions said:


> If the goal was for people to stop mocking you relentlessly you've failed.


Take it from the pig laughing like he has no care in the world. I got roasted by him online and I had to take almost a couple of months to realize that this site is not your personal blog.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 13, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> How long do you guys think it'll be before he starts doomposting again?


2 weeks


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 13, 2021)

Zarael said:


> So basically you've decided to turn your brain off, go with the flow and join the herd as they move toward the abattoir. I don't necessarily blame you for that decision since it definitely is easier to just focus on your own personal sphere and the things you can control but it's kind of being like Cypher from the Matrix. You want to get plugged back in to the delusional normiesphere rather than accept a reality that is bleak and hopeless. If you want hope you're not going to find it in the prevailing Kantian worldview unfortunately.


You're not wrong, to some degree I am taking the Blue Pill like Cypher in the Matrix.

But here's the thing, everyone is faced with these decisions that come down to one thing or the other, ie Red Pill, Blue Pill, that to at least some degree you have to make a choice based on a leap of faith, nobody makes a decision based on absolute logic, it's impossible, you simply can't know everything, you'd have to be omnipotent.

So to offset the limits of your head you also have to think with your heart and with your gut, it comes to the fact that I simply don't hate people who aren't white, if you have deep seeded hatred in your heart you are on the wrong path and I can guarantee you it's not going to lead to anything good for you or productive for society as a whole.

I simply can't be something like a Ruby Ridge hermit and check out of society completely, I also simply can't bring myself to hate others because they aren't like me, the more I was taking the Red Pill or the Black Pill the more it was literally killing me, I want to be here for my parents and for my extended family, I don't want to break their hearts by losing control and doing something stupid, for my survival I have to some degree take the Blue Pill, to take a leap of faith that though that are problems in the world today and toxic elements in society we need to address, it isn't so simple to say that the world is against me and "out to get me"

My politics are that there's value to be found in both the left and the right, the right's focus on the importance of family has value, but the left's focus on empathy for others who are outside of your own family has value too, it's striking a healthy balance between the two that is the key to a harmonious society, the far left and the far right on the other hand are poisonous things that are only ever going to lead to chaos and destruction.

I think people are drawn to extremist positions, what the Anifa far leftist or the BLM far leftist or the Alt Right Neo Nazi all have in common, is the idea of "gee, wouldn't it be great if everyone in the world was like me?" because there sure wouldn't be any conflict then if that was the case, would there? But that could never happen because it's a diverse world we live in and always to some degree has been (especially if you include the most important diversity, diversity of thought) and we have to learn how to deal with that than fighting over who gets to be king of the hill because that will only lead to destruction.

What we should strive for is simply peace and peace is simply, not war, it doesn't mean everyone gets together and sings kumbaya, people have their differences, but it means that people have worked out a way in which war is not necessary and I think we can do this if we can learn to stop listening to extremism.




Autumnal Equinox said:


> Never saw you as a far-right retard, but congrats on this incredibly soy filled faggy pity party post. You’re now well on your way to being a far-left retard. Damn dude, used to think you were one of the better posters here.
> 
> betting pool on how long before he denounces Kiwi Farms as a hive of racist, women-hating, lgbt murdering republicans? Christians as well! *gasp!*


I would never be a far leftist, I can promise you that.

I think a place like this where it's a totally open forum is important in these times of increased censorship, where people from even extreme positions can communicate.

Also, spoiler alert I am a Christian and it was getting back in touch with my faith that helped me turn away from hate and doom and gloom.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 13, 2021)

In the far off year of summer 2022 after the hyperinflation collapse and civil war 2: _the unwokening_ has rendered the US a hellish nightmare slightly better off than 2020 I find myself in the warring zone between North Texica and the Peoples Republic of Okiefornia. 

Hordes of former deathfats roam the lands having shed over a third of their massive bulk, mostly found sobbing in the burnt out remains of a strange relic of times past: golden Ms that dot the bleak landscape. My tribe likes to tell stories speculating on their significance, only I remember the horrible truth.

Please subscribe to my onlyfans for further updates as we press northward into the free zone of the Dakotas in search of a safespace from the commie re-educator death squads.


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 13, 2021)

Just live the best life you can, today, OP. All we need to do to make change, is make a change in ourselves for the betterment of our communities. I'm going to positive sperg, now. 

Going to buy hats on the cheap for next Winter's donation, hanging with the kids that come to Thursday YG, and riding the old folk where they need to go on Saturday without having to wait for the bus, helps me feel closer to my community. Get involved with the people around you. And maybe there won't be a feeling of doom. When we help each other, it doesn't just benefit the people we help.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Yeah, I knew you were going to be the kind of catch 22 asshole for which there is no winning, you do one thing, you're mocked for it, you do the polar opposite, you're mocked for it.
> 
> Whatever.



Sorry I'm a little slow, are you being retarded ironically or seriously?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 13, 2021)

albert chan said:


> View attachment 1995335View attachment 1995336
> 
> I miss the @Dom Cruise who used to encourage me to watch these anime, no matter how goofy they looked. Go back to being that guy


Don't worry, I will go back to being that Dom, stepping away from the endless Doomer posting and getting a more positive attitude is how I'm trying to go back to being the old Dom.



Orion Balls Deux said:


> Just live the best life you can, today, OP. All we need to do to make change, is make a change in ourselves for the betterment of our communities. I'm going to positive sperg, now.


This is all I'm really trying to say at the end of the day.



The Fool said:


> Sorry I'm a little slow, are you being retarded ironically or seriously?


People like him will mock you no matter what stance you take, no matter what you do, you literally can't win with some people.

How am I retarded for pointing that out?


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 13, 2021)

Isn't it tradition to roll a new kf character if you want to change your backstory? I'm pretty sure changing mid game is against the rules. Mods, we need a ruling here.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Was this a fourm post or a teenagers diary entry? no need to be this melodramatic buddy


----------



## Wormy (Mar 13, 2021)

Zarael said:


> So basically you've decided to turn your brain off, go with the flow and join the herd as they move toward the abattoir. I don't necessarily blame you for that decision since it definitely is easier to just focus on your own personal sphere and the things you can control but it's kind of being like Cypher from the Matrix. You want to get plugged back in to the delusional normiesphere rather than accept a reality that is bleak and hopeless. If you want hope you're not going to find it in the prevailing Kantian worldview unfortunately.


Why not if the "redpill" is not only just as miserable, but in some cases just as hostile as the Matrix is to them? No point in leaving the abbatoir just to head to the head chopping block.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't take the redpill

Don't take the bluepill

Don't take the blackpill

Don't take the doompill

Take the coompill

See a tranny? coom. See a riot? coom. See a nigger? Just coom! Coom the morning, coom in the night. The old saying goes, "coom makes right!"
Coom in a sock, coom in a rag, coom to the young, coom to the hag! All is coom and coom is all!


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> People like him will mock you no matter what stance you take, no matter what you do, you literally can't win with some people.
> 
> How am I retarded for pointing that out?


>He doesn't know


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 13, 2021)

Very nice face wall now


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 13, 2021)

For a guy in his 30s you'd think he would have gotten the idea to not be autistic but no
Shit he already went back to doomposting lol


----------



## Hal (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well no, I'm not going full Woke or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.
> 
> I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.
> 
> ...


You're a attention whoring faggot lol


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 13, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> Was this a fourm post or a teenagers diary entry? no need to be this melodramatic buddy


I know people get uncomfortable with this level of earnestness and honesty, but I was genuinely hurting these last couple of months as we approached the year 1 anniversary of Corona virus and continued uncertainty in the future until I felt like I really got a better frame of mind and have felt better than I felt in a long time, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to share my feelings with anyone else who it may help.

And of course a bunch of cynical assholes immediately freak out because Heaven forbid we have a honest and intelligent discussion about our feelings on the internet sometimes instead of layering everything in 7 shades of smug irony.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know people get uncomfortable with this level of earnestness and honesty, but I was genuinely hurting these last couple of months as we approached the year 1 anniversary of Corona virus and continued uncertainty in the future until I really felt like I really got a better frame of mind and have felt better than I felt in a long time, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to share my feelings with anyone else who it may help.
> 
> And of course a bunch of cynical assholes immediately freak out because Heaven forbid we have a honest and intelligent discussion about our feelings on the internet sometimes instead of layering everything in 7 shades of smug irony.



HONEST CONTENT


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 13, 2021)

The Fool said:


> HONEST CONTENT


The anchuent prophecy...


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 13, 2021)

I always knew I'd die alone.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know people get uncomfortable with this level of narcsissism and self-importance, but I was genuinely starving for attention these last couple of months as we approached the year 1 anniversary of Corona virus and continued uncertainty in the future until I felt like I really wanted asspats without really doing  anything and have felt better than I felt in a long time, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to share my feelings with anyone else who may tell me I'm cool.
> 
> And of course a bunch of people who like to laugh at people on a cyberbullying forum immediately laugh at me because Heaven forbid we dont pay attention to me.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 13, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I always knew I'd die alone.


Bruh, just cuz you're a shitty writer don't mean you won't find doughy autist gf.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know people get uncomfortable with this level of earnestness and honesty, but I was genuinely hurting these last couple of months as we approached the year 1 anniversary of Corona virus and continued uncertainty in the future until I felt like I really got a better frame of mind and have felt better than I felt in a long time, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to share my feelings with anyone else who it may help.
> 
> And of course a bunch of cynical assholes immediately freak out because Heaven forbid we have a honest and intelligent discussion about our feelings on the internet sometimes instead of layering everything in 7 shades of smug irony.


It's not talking about your feelings or being "honest", its having your head so far up your own ass that you think it needs a thread. Life is about learning from the world and people around it, but making a thread about your own feelings in this very manner is more Smug than any ironic shit post could ever wish to be.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 14, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> Bruh, just cuz you're a shitty writer don't mean you won't find doughy autist gf.


Removing the optimistic rating from this board is a fucking crime.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 14, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Removing the optimistic rating from this board is a fucking crime.


Removing top hats, autistic and dumb ratings for you doomers was a crime


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 14, 2021)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Removing top hats, autistic and dumb ratings for you doomers was a crime


Choke on it.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 14, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> Bruh, just cuz you're a shitty writer don't mean you won't find doughy autist gf.


he'll die a virgin like the beta incel he is


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 14, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> he'll die a virgin like the beta incel he is


At least I'm not from an irrelevant pseudo-country like Canada.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 14, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> At least I'm not from an irrelevant pseudo-country like Canada.


>he's from an irrelevant pseudo-country like Canada
>he's also severely autistic 
>he can get laid
What's your excuse?


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 14, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> >he's from an irrelevant pseudo-country like Canada
> >he's also severely autistic
> >he can get laid
> What's your excuse?


Chicks have a thing for retards I guess.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> It's not talking about your feelings or being "honest", its having your head so far up your own ass that you think it needs a thread. Life is about learning from the world and people around it, but making a thread about your own feelings in this very manner is more Smug than any ironic shit post could ever wish to be.


Okay, I made a mistake, alright? I shouldn't have made a thread, it comes off like attention whoring and I'm sorry, my intent was to simply send a message I thought everyone should hear but I didn't think it through and I made a mistake, are you happy now?

I also shouldn't have boxed myself into something by saying no Doomer posting, the fact that I did means everything I say is now going to be under the microscope of whether or not it counts as anyone's standard of "Doomer" posting and fuck that, I can speculate and theorize and philosophize about anything, what I meant was that I would try to dial back the insisting something is inevitable, advocating for any specific action and just in general having a more positive outlook on life.

But I should have thought everything through more and I made some mistakes and I apologize for that, but the way you guys want to absolutely jump down my throat for it is not right.

It's also not right the way some of you people put others in damned if you do, damned if you don't Catch 22s, fair is fair and that simply isn't fair.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Okay, I made a mistake, alright? I shouldn't have made a thread



Your apology seems to come from the same motivation why you were far right, and the same motivation why you left it.
Just stop giving in to peer pressure. It's a fun thread.




Dom Cruise said:


> So to offset the limits of your head you also have to think with your heart and with your gut, it comes to the fact that I simply don't hate people who aren't white



Bruh. Why'd you hate in the first place? You literally just have to also love white people to not want every white country to become like native reservations (but then with whites), no longer in control of their own destiny. You don't have to hate anyone to want to protect that. Just a level of realism that multiculturalism leads to bitterness for most people involved.

I think kipling said it best.

_The Stranger

The Stranger within my gate,
  He may be true or kind,
But he does not talk my talk_-_-
  I cannot feel his mind.
I see the face and the eyes and the mouth,
  But not the soul behind.

The men of my own stock,
   They may do ill or well,
But they tell the lies I am wanted to,
   They are used to the lies I tell;
And we do not need interpreters
   When we go to buy or sell.

The Stranger within my gates,
  He may be evil or good,
But I cannot tell what powers control--
  What reasons sway his mood;
Nor when the Gods of his far-off land
   Shall repossess his blood.

The men of my own stock,
   Bitter bad they may be,
But, at least, they hear the things I hear,
  And see the things I see;
And whatever I think of them and their likes
   They think of the likes of me.

This was my father's belief
  And this is also mine:
Let the corn be all one sheaf--
  And the grapes be all one vine,
Ere our children's teeth are set on edge
  By bitter bread and wine._



But if you prefer muh science to muh poetry, read "bowling alone". More than 20 years old and still topical (or perhaps more so with covid).


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> But I should have thought everything through more and I made some mistakes and I apologize for that, but the way you guys want to absolutely jump down my throat for it is not right.
> 
> It's also not right the way some of you people put others in damned if you do, damned if you don't Catch 22s, fair is fair and that simply isn't fair.


Life isn't fair, buddy. Take your lumps.


Lemmingwise said:


> Your apology seems to come from the same motivation why you were far right, and the same motivation why you left it.
> Just stop giving in to peer pressure. It's a fun thread.
> 
> 
> ...


Poems are for homosexuals.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> There really is something wild about the zeitgeist of that era and in some alternate universe it never went away and 2021 is some utopia I guess.
> 
> Where things started going wrong is WW1.



The nigga's already DOOMing again LMAO.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well no, I'm not going full Woke or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.
> 
> I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.
> 
> ...


Cool, race is still real and Israel is a nation of genocidal warmongers.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Your apology seems to come from the same motivation why you were far right, and the same motivation why you left it.
> Just stop giving in to peer pressure. It's a fun thread.
> 
> 
> ...


It's no fun when people really hit you with the negativity as they have, maybe I should have made the thread but maybe I shouldn't have titled it to not be all about me, because my intent was to get a discussion going about these topics going in general, not shine the spotlight all on me, my intent was "hey guys, I've had a change of heart, let's talk about my new views" and if that makes me an attention whore then I'm sorry.

It's something I've always had a hard time coming to grips is that some people will hate you no matter what you say or do, I don't understand it but it's something I have to come to grips with I guess.

You raise a very good point though, I never actually hated, I may not hate people who aren't white, but I don't hate white people either, I don't hate myself, in fact I like white people, I like white culture, we are deserving of our own space and fair share of the pie same as anyone else.

This is why I would never go full Woke, in order to not to be racist in the eyes of the Woke you can't just be... not racist, you have to literally hate yourself and I would never bend the knee to that, they'd literally have to kill me first.

Because make no mistake, your SJWs, your Antifa, your BLM are nothing more than a hate movement against white people, no different than a Klansman or a Skinhead.

But I think we've been taking the wrong approach in dealing with this problem, when you respond to hate with more hate surprise surprise, you only get even more hate and nobody wins, but when you respond to hate with love, you shame those who hate you, you call attention to the fact that they're the ones with the problem, not you.

Think of how much mileage SJWs and Woke media have gotten out the Charlottesville rally, that's because they took the bait and gave them all the ammo they need to continue to hate white men.

This is why one of the core tenets of Christianity is love thy neighbor as you love thyself and turn the other cheek, it's about de escalation, it's about stopping a major conflict before it starts, this is what it would take to end all wars.

Kipling was kind of a luddite, it was inevitable that in the march of progress mankind would start to interact with one another more, that the world would get smaller, but we are faced with this problem now of how do you bridge the gaps between different peoples forced to live closer together? The answer isn't going backwards though, progress is what we do as the human race, to stop that or to go backwards is like stagnation which is kind of like death, no, instead we must come up with solutions to this problem that help us move forwards and not backwards.



Fat Bastard said:


> The nigga's already DOOMing again LMAO.


I never said we couldn't bring back the zeitgeist of that era, we are in a tough situation today and there may be more tough situations in the future, that's just a fact, but it doesn't mean it's hopeless and that in the long term things won't work out.



Millhouse Nancy Metz said:


> Cool, race is still real and Israel is a nation of genocidal warmongers.


Race might be real but everyone is still a human being and every human being has the capacity to understand right and wrong, there may not be a black Albert Einstein or a white Michael Jordan, but everyone can understand right from wrong and that's what it all comes down to.

This is the trouble we've run into on the topic of race because there are those that insist we are all 100% the same in every way and those that argue that we are 100% different in every way and therefore the only logical conclusion is violence, what if the truth is somewhere in the middle and what if whatever the truth is violence would never be the answer?

And Israel should be held to the same standards as any other country would. 

When I say far right I mean the school of thought that because white people are the "superior" race that gives us the right to genocide anyone who is "inferior", that is a disgusting and downright evil stance.

Look, the human race has found ourselves in quite a pickle here in the 21st century and if we don't solve the problem it's going to lead to unimaginable levels of violence, that sounds like Doomer posting, right? But here's the good news, it's not hopeless, we can prevent it and we can solve the problem if we follow the right frame of mind.


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 14, 2021)

Fat Bastard said:


> The nigga's already DOOMing again LMAO.


Better make another thread


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's no fun when people really hit you with the negativity as they have, maybe I should have made the thread but maybe I shouldn't have titled it to not be all about me, because my intent was to get a discussion going about these topics going in general, not shine the spotlight all on me, my intent was "hey guys, I've had a change of heart, let's talk about my new views" and if that makes me an attention whore then I'm sorry.
> 
> It's something I've always had a hard time coming to grips is that some people will hate you no matter what you say or do, I don't understand it but it's something I have to come to grips with I guess.
> 
> ...


I want (as I white man) a state for my people, pointing out racial differences is important because it highlights that different people thrive under different systems. surrendering to the Cathedral does not make you cool, it makes you spineless. Pointing out that Clarence Thomas is not representative of what the average black is actually capable of, indivsualism is a naïve mindset. the world is a tribal place, grow up. I care about black on white violence, the fact that the Cathedral covers it up is more than enough justification for anything American Renascence or Ryan Faulk have ever advocated.


----------



## Ponchik (Mar 14, 2021)

marx once said that religion was the opium of the masses, so we ended up replacing it with neverending culture wars and gay internet infighting


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 14, 2021)

@Dom Cruise 

I found this story really uplifting, pick up a copy and give it a read: _The Great Divorce_ by CS Lewis.

If corona has you in a bad mental place, pick up and move to a free state. Changing your posting style/topics on here isn't going to accomplish much, but going on vacation or moving permanently to a new place that is back to normal with no shutdowns and no mask karens does wonders for your psyche.  I know I'm doing much better. I still think we have an economic collapse coming but I hardly talk about it anymore because I got shit going on irl again


----------



## Schway (Mar 14, 2021)

This whole thing is just cope-posting.
Let me guess, you've been miserable for a while and you thought that suddenly changing your worldview by throwing away the uncomfortable or unpopular bits would fix you?  Felt good for a bit but then you realized "Wow, it doesn't feel like that much has changed" so you go make a post about it to make it feel more real and get a quick dopamine hit.  You don't get less miserable by saying you'll be less miserable champ.

I can tell from what you're saying that you've never seriously engaged with far-right ideas or understood them to any point. You just went around looking for ways to lash out, the ideas were never the issue, you were.

Can people in your life notice the difference in the way you behave or is it just in the words you speak? I'd bet the latter. Take advice from JP and go wash your dick, actually do something. That'll help you more than some faux-resurrections.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 14, 2021)

I hereby reject Sneed and the far Chuck - Rotollo goes Moe?​Well no, I'm not going full Moe or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby stop Sneed posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Feed and Seed or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of Gucci Loafers and PH levels, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on memes and farming.

I also reject any far Chuck ideology, ie Mask posting, bane posting, Dunston Posting and other toxic, Kino based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with Simpsons threads, Moes or I think what is the best term, Jannies, because I think it's moderating predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject moderation outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys Sneed is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the Sneed Poster mentality and the far Chuck, I'm glad it's formerly Chuck and I'm riding' with Robert Kinoplex.
originally it was going to be a profile post but fuck it was too big and I'm not letting all that work go to waste


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 14, 2021)

albert chan said:


> View attachment 1995335View attachment 1995336
> 
> I miss the @Dom Cruise who used to encourage me to watch these anime, no matter how goofy they looked. Go back to being that guy
> 
> ...






These ones are still on my queue, surprisingly. Should get around them sometime.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I will hereby stop Doom posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Civil War or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.
> 
> I also reject any far right ideology, ie hardcore racism, hate, anti-Semitism and other toxic, hate based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with SJWs, Woke or I think what is the best term, the Regressive Left, because I think it's leftism predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject leftism outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys the far right is not the answer.
> 
> So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the Doomer mentality and the far right, I'm glad Trump is out and office and I'm riding' with Biden.


I think the worst, most self-defeating, example one can have in life as to a political opinion is a negative one.  God has made us man, and we must suffer all.  We suffer everything the animal cannot even fathom.  The rabbit will never die for another, and the monkey will not die for sake of sustaining moral beauty from the act of vandalism or worse.  Some say Jerusalem is the very center of the world, not because of its current inhabitants or the last or the last.  But because it is the center of faith for so many.  Because the meaning behind their faith is found there.  Meaning gives even a rock its purpose, not hatred.  _Never hatred._



Dom Cruise said:


> I came very close to snapping and I'm glad I've managed to step away from the edge.


This is the folly of standing for nothing but only against things in the world.  Dream of something mighty, the limit of what you can hope for in this world.  Not that your enemies will unravel or that your world might not unravel.  A better world than has ever been seen, that is a true goal and so a true mentality.  A kingdom of conscience rather than the empty multiculturalism of today where the morals one can presuppose of our neighbors are of the least quantity and quality which our ancestors have ever lived comfortably beside.  Your neighbor might become a cannibal by Lab-Grown Salami Made of Kanye West or themselves.  Maybe worse.



Dom Cruise said:


> The core of what I've realized is just simply getting back in touch with hope, the realization that if you lose hope it's game over, you're lost as a person, so never give up on hope literally no matter what, no matter how bad a situation you find yourself in, you must always hang on to hope.


Hope for what?  What does 2100 look like?  To a leftist nothing, they cannot conceive of the future anymore.  Are there trans-species by mere plastic surgery or is that a mockery of their beliefs?  What about what might be done to the homophobe, Roman gladiator fight?  Mockery or sincerity?  The leftist is lost, because they believe in no future but a perfect insect-like presentness lacking all higher faculty.  Some of them even realize this and turn to despair.  They never can dream of the future in any actual real detail.  Don't hope or despair as the leftist does, but dream again.  World government, post-industrial agrarianist localism, or anything in between.  



Dom Cruise said:


> I said that kind of tongue in cheek, my point is going to give the guy a fair chance same as I feel anyone should with a President, if he fucks up though, he fucks up, we'll just have to wait and see.


If you're hope is that those who dream themselves your masters will see reason, you are a slave.  None of us know our end, or what friends or enemies will guide us to it, but a passive prone stance is hardly going to actually relieve you of your misery or doomer.  Whether the president succeeds or fails, you must act for you to succeed or fail.  And before you act, you must know how and why.  You have to dream of a world worth fighting for, whether it is lucky for you in family or glory.  And Biden will succeed, all the low hanging fruit to ban online are leftists and leftists offer the most damaging criticism to his supposed Fight for Social Justice by renaming things instead of delivering the reforms his base need.  He will begin to hurt the SJW.  It will be funny.



Dom Cruise said:


> I still don't like a certain type of SJW dipshit and I never will, that's not fake, but no, I'm not some extreme far right person, that is the real me.
> 
> An SJW is either a scam artist or a narcissist, they don't actually care about other people, it's all big hustle for either what they can get or what makes them look good, they hurt actual progressive and left wing causes with their idiocy and the left needs to learn to simply tell them to fuck off.


They hate themselves and don't understand the speech given by The Great Theodore Roosevelt, at the Sorbonne in Paris, France, on April 23, 1910.






I would read 'citizenship in a republic' if you have the time. Once it was the morality of America, in plain black and white, now it lies largely forgotten.



Dom Cruise said:


> I'm also going to not engage in any explicit racism and anti-semitism even though I've flirted with it in the past, I'm not gonna walk on eggshells or be hyper politically correct but I'm not going to engage or get in agreement with anything explicitly hateful.
> 
> On a side note though, I like to wax nostalgic, it's just the way I am and I don't see anything fundamentally wrong with it, but of course the truth is the past wasn't perfect and the present isn't worthless either.


I hate people who speak things that they do not believe, is it wise to allow the Jew to live among the Westerners or not?  If it is wise then damn you for saying otherwise, but equally so if you know a thing but say the opposite is true.  Did you ever really believe in any of it?  What changed?  Was it just comfort, are you admitting a deep lack of understanding before when you flirted and jested with it?  Are you in some fashion smarter now, or just trying on a different hat to see if it looks good on you?  Do you have any spirituality or morals that suggest this isn't horrible?

Hatred is not a game, neither is provoking others out of boredom or melancholy hoping for a feeling of superiority entirely undeserved.  Hatred, by me toward other groups, was only ever a reaction against the folly of multiculturalism as a sustainable society.  For if any two nations gather to try to become one state, seeking social culpability, one brother-nation will always demand higher morals of itself in a sign of strength attempting to foster this situation into purpose while the other will just succumb & bow their head to rivalry & hatred, so it becomes a basic problem as long as their blood-ties are not strong enough to fuse them that one nation sets the viewpoints from above & the other obeys from below.  Multiculturalism is folly.  I hate it only because it is false and I don't flip-flop about because I have reasons behind what I do.

I never hated blacks, I hate liberals.  I never hated any foreign culture immediately next to where I live, but the reason we were sandwiched together.



Dom Cruise said:


> Let's admit it though, I'd be mocked whether I made a thread or a post because cynical people are threatened by earnestness, I've always been mocked in all the years I've been on internet communities by certain types of smug jackass because I'm always earnest in my thoughts, but I feel the message and the revelation I've had recently is important enough to get out there, take it or leave it, feel however you want to feel about it and me personally, that's your choice.


You have an intuition to communicate your feelings, I would trust it.  It seems to be the only anchor to them.  I don't understand how you cannot see you've stated no new beliefs but that Biden must succeed for the sake of your mental health.  You don't love his ideas, I cannot fathom what you hope to see out of their enactment, and I think when you get that you are wandering blindly for anything more real than American Commercials in 2021 you will begin to see a path to finding something better to believe in.



Dom Cruise said:


> You're not wrong, to some degree I am taking the Blue Pill like Cypher in the Matrix.


Embracing a lie with conviction will not make your choice a better one.  If you know you are wrong, then you must reflect and contemplate things you can love and long for, so that the hope of having them adds a touch of sweetness you are completely lacking in the gloom of doom.



Dom Cruise said:


> But here's the thing, everyone is faced with these decisions that come down to one thing or the other, ie Red Pill, Blue Pill, that to at least some degree you have to make a choice based on a leap of faith, nobody makes a decision based on absolute logic, it's impossible, you simply can't know everything, you'd have to be omnipotent.
> 
> So to offset the limits of your head you also have to think with your heart and with your gut, it comes to the fact that I simply don't hate people who aren't white, if you have deep seeded hatred in your heart you are on the wrong path and I can guarantee you it's not going to lead to anything good for you or productive for society as a whole.


Dear god, no.  That's like swearing that if you cannot memorize the cockpits of every plane then a pilot's licence is just as bad as winging it.  You can read Sci-Fi and fall in love in the Jihad & struggle for justice against oppression in Frank Herbert's Dune only to realize your naivety in Dune Messiah when it all amounts to rigid theocratic government.  You can read the poetry of Rudyard Kipling's_ "The Gods of the Copybook Headings" _or Horace Smith's _"Ozymandias"_.  Wisdom exists which you were not born with in your gut.  You can find such moral beauty in this world, it changes you but when it happens you can explain what was wrong with you before.  What changed.

Furthermore, I hate.  A deep seeded hatred in my heart which God himself could proclaim against from the heavens and I would not.  Pedophiles.  Tell me _how _I am on the wrong path and you can guarantee to me that it's not going to lead to anything good for me or productive for society as a whole.  To hate the violators of the innocent is not wrong.  To stand for nothing lest the hatred overcome all other things in life is wrong. I do not love the bright sword for its sharpness, nor the arrow for its swiftness, nor the warrior for his glory. I love only that which they defend.  My hatreds reflect my loves and vice versa.



Dom Cruise said:


> My politics are that there's value to be found in both the left and the right, the right's focus on the importance of family has value, but the left's focus on empathy for others who are outside of your own family has value too, it's striking a healthy balance between the two that is the key to a harmonious society, the far left and the far right on the other hand are poisonous things that are only ever going to lead to chaos and destruction.


Conservatives conserve nothing, and the left run as fast as they can with their eyes on on their feet.  There is no meaning in the two political parties.  However when Karl Marx and I both wish to lower classes to retain their guns there is no wisdom in conceding to Joe Biden in apparent chase of balance and harmony.  The centre is false, but I make no enemy with Karl Marx himself on guns.  If that is what you mean, then fine.  However the idea in which a centre, defined by the powerful cabal of media, academia, and Democrats, is preferable to a synergy with the extremists that excludes all the Washington Consensuses is laughable.  I am not Dave Rubin.  I would choose a happy extremism over a sober depression.  I rage against the dying of the light.



Dom Cruise said:


> I think people are drawn to extremist positions, what the Anifa far leftist or the BLM far leftist or the Alt Right Neo Nazi all have in common, is the idea of "gee, wouldn't it be great if everyone in the world was like me?" because there sure wouldn't be any conflict then if that was the case, would there? But that could never happen because it's a diverse world we live in and always to some degree has been (especially if you include the most important diversity, diversity of thought) and we have to learn how to deal with that than fighting over who gets to be king of the hill because that will only lead to destruction.
> 
> What we should strive for is simply peace and peace is simply, not war, it doesn't mean everyone gets together and sings kumbaya, people have their differences, but it means that people have worked out a way in which war is not necessary and I think we can do this if we can learn to stop listening to extremism.


To reduce the struggle, however misguided perhaps, against the dying days of the west or the injustices of our times as _"gee, wouldn't it be great if everyone in the world was like me?" _is mildly oversimplifying.  America was founded by a war for ideals which shouldn't be thrown out so readily, the left may have tattered them screaming after some hypocrisy in the writer admittedly, and free speech and the right to self-defense especially against the government are fine ideals.  Better to die from too many such liberties than too few.  Better to die in war with my beliefs than to live in a peace without any standards or freedoms.

War is coming, you capitulate to those who will take your very dignity from you or you make a stand holding some actual beliefs.



Dom Cruise said:


> I am a Christian and it was getting back in touch with my faith that helped me turn away from hate and doom and gloom.


This is good.  I hope you read the Psalms, that is what taught me how to think about my faith.  I hope faith teaches you to love not just virtue collectively but specific virtues, and morals that lead you not into hatred but into the love for that which is eternal & elevating. Be it a reaction you have to an act of courage, compassion, or loyalty that stops you in its importance.  That is moral beauty and it is the most important thing in all creation.  You see it in others and it matters that you see it around you in your life.



Dom Cruise said:


> I know people get uncomfortable with this level of earnestness and honesty, but I was genuinely hurting these last couple of months as we approached the year 1 anniversary of Corona virus and continued uncertainty in the future until I felt like I really got a better frame of mind and have felt better than I felt in a long time, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to share my feelings with anyone else who it may help.
> 
> And of course a bunch of cynical assholes immediately freak out because Heaven forbid we have a honest and intelligent discussion about our feelings on the internet sometimes instead of layering everything in 7 shades of smug irony.


Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. But his delight is in the law of the Lord; and in his law doth he meditate day and night. And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper. The ungodly are not so: but are like the chaff which the wind driveth away. Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment, nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous. For the Lord knoweth the way of the righteous: but the way of the ungodly shall perish.



Dom Cruise said:


> Okay, I made a mistake, alright? I shouldn't have made a thread, it comes off like attention whoring and I'm sorry, my intent was to simply send a message I thought everyone should hear but I didn't think it through and I made a mistake, are you happy now?


A good man does not sell himself, do not sell your soul for anything and you will begin to value it.



Dom Cruise said:


> I also shouldn't have boxed myself into something by saying no Doomer posting, the fact that I did means everything I say is now going to be under the microscope of whether or not it counts as anyone's standard of "Doomer" posting and fuck that, I can speculate and theorize and philosophize about anything, what I meant was that I would try to dial back the insisting something is inevitable, advocating for any specific action and just in general having a more positive outlook on life.
> 
> But I should have thought everything through more and I made some mistakes and I apologize for that, but the way you guys want to absolutely jump down my throat for it is not right.
> 
> It's also not right the way some of you people put others in damned if you do, damned if you don't Catch 22s, fair is fair and that simply isn't fair.


Speak the truth.  Fiat iustitia, et pereat mundus.  If you stick to the facts then they have to lie to oppose what you say.



Dom Cruise said:


> It's something I've always had a hard time coming to grips is that some people will hate you no matter what you say or do, I don't understand it but it's something I have to come to grips with I guess.


You cannot define yourself by others, only by surviving nature, bettering yourself, and by God.



Dom Cruise said:


> You raise a very good point though, I never actually hated, I may not hate people who aren't white, but I don't hate white people either, I don't hate myself, in fact I like white people, I like white culture, we are deserving of our own space and fair share of the pie same as anyone else.
> 
> This is why I would never go full Woke, in order to not to be racist in the eyes of the Woke you can't just be... not racist, you have to literally hate yourself and I would never bend the knee to that, they'd literally have to kill me first.


This is the closest you have come to stating a belief that you will defend.  However you are still thinking of it in terms of being against Woke & being _'not racist' _rather than thinking of it in terms of being for something.  What do you like about White Culture?  What are the feelings you get when you think about it, and why are the feelings there.



Dom Cruise said:


> Race might be real but everyone is still a human being and every human being has the capacity to understand right and wrong, there may not be a black Albert Einstein or a white Michael Jordan, but everyone can understand right from wrong and that's what it all comes down to.
> 
> This is the trouble we've run into on the topic of race because there are those that insist we are all 100% the same in every way and those that argue that we are 100% different in every way and therefore the only logical conclusion is violence, what if the truth is somewhere in the middle and what if whatever the truth is violence would never be the answer?
> 
> ...


There are Blacks on the right side of the IQ bell curve that are the tragedy of our civilization's hiccup of multiculturalism, where should they live?  Among the whites who distrust them for their skin, or blacks who lack a common thinking with them which will forever leave them misunderstood?  Obviously there should be multicultural areas in the world, but not every European Nation must be that and only European Nations be that.  It is compelling less and less children among just us measured against the other races.

The bad news isn't that things are hopeless, oh no.  The terrible tragedy of our problems is that it is likely going to be our children's problems around 2070 or so.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 14, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> You cannot define yourself by others, only by surviving nature, bettering yourself, and by God.


Which God? 

I already  did the Bible thing, cowboy. Been there, done that, bought the T shirt, said hallejulia, fucked off.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Mar 14, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> If you're hope is that those who dream themselves your masters will see reason, you are a slave.  None of us know our end, or what friends or enemies will guide us to it, but a passive prone stance is hardly going to actually relieve you of your misery or doomer.  Whether the president succeeds or fails, you must act for you to succeed or fail.  And before you act, you must know how and why.  You have to dream of a world worth fighting for, whether it is lucky for you in family or glory.  And Biden will succeed, all the low hanging fruit to ban online are leftists and leftists offer the most damaging criticism to his supposed Fight for Social Justice by renaming things instead of delivering the reforms his base need.  He will begin to hurt the SJW.  It will be funny.


Other presidents were so full of themselves and well, when they failed they took the people down with them. One day this is gonna happen with America big time. And then you'll be truly screwed.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Mar 14, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I think the worst, most self-defeating, example one can have in life as to a political opinion is a negative one.  God has made us man, and we must suffer all.  We suffer everything the animal cannot even fathom.  The rabbit will never die for another, and the monkey will not die for sake of sustaining moral beauty from the act of vandalism or worse.  Some say Jerusalem is the very center of the world, not because of its current inhabitants or the last or the last.  But because it is the center of faith for so many.  Because the meaning behind their faith is found there.  Meaning gives even a rock its purpose, not hatred.  _Never hatred._
> 
> 
> This is the folly of standing for nothing but only against things in the world.  Dream of something mighty, the limit of what you can hope for in this world.  Not that your enemies will unravel or that your world might not unravel.  A better world than has ever been seen, that is a true goal and so a true mentality.  A kingdom of conscience rather than the empty multiculturalism of today where the morals one can presuppose of our neighbors are of the least quantity and quality which our ancestors have ever lived comfortably beside.  Your neighbor might become a cannibal by Lab-Grown Salami Made of Kanye West or themselves.  Maybe worse.
> ...


I think you need to take your schizophrenia medication.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 14, 2021)

If anything @Dom Cruise may have created a new copypasta.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> are you happy now?



I'm incapable of feeling joy in any capacity


----------



## furūtsu (Mar 14, 2021)

You niggas need to go outside.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Also, spoiler alert I am a Christian and it was getting back in touch with my faith that helped me turn away from hate and doom and gloom.





Dom Cruise said:


> I want to be clear I'm still going to offer commentary and criticism on stupid bullshit and delve into philosophical thoughts about things, it's part of why I'm here, but I'm going to stop veering off into the sky is falling mentality and insisting it's inevitable or even likely.
> 
> I'm also going to not engage in any explicit racism and anti-semitism even though I've flirted with it in the past, I'm not gonna walk on eggshells or be hyper politically correct but I'm not going to engage or get in agreement with anything explicitly hateful.
> 
> On a side note though, I like to wax nostalgic, it's just the way I am and I don't see anything fundamentally wrong with it, but of course the truth is the past wasn't perfect and the present isn't worthless either.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 14, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> View attachment 1996576
> These ones are still on my queue, surprisingly. Should get around them sometime.


You also have R.O.D on there, too? Nice.

I thought the manga was great.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Mar 14, 2021)

I hereby reject 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719 and the far Morgue - Scam goes Coward?​Well no, I'm not going full coward or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby leave 4210 Wolfetown Rd, stop saying talk like bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want or stop saying I'll be in jail but you'll be in the morgue or other predictions about winning fistfights against shitposters, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on challenging random strangers to fight me irl.

I also reject any far morgue ideology, ie Wolfetown Rd posting, sigsev posting, guntposting and other toxic, kiwi based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with you cowards, trannies or I think what is the best term, jannies, because I think it's moderating predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject moderation outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys 4210 Wolfetown Rd is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the 4210 Wolfetown Rd mentality and the far Morgue, I'm glad that I'm moving and I'm riding' with 3371 S Alabama Ave, Monroeville AL 36460.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> ...but the way you guys want to absolutely jump down my throat for it is not right.
> 
> It's also not right the way some of you people put others in damned if you do, damned if you don't Catch 22s, fair is fair and that simply isn't fair.






For real man, maybe take a break from Kiwi Farms for a while? You seem downright _shocked_ that people here are making fun of you, and you keep taking the bait even now. What did you expect?


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 14, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> I hereby reject Sneed and the far Chuck - Rotollo goes Moe?​Well no, I'm not going full Moe or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.
> 
> I will hereby stop Sneed posting, stop saying talk like we need a second Feed and Seed or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of Gucci Loafers and PH levels, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on memes and farming.
> 
> ...


S.O.D. (Sneed or Die)


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 14, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> I think the worst, most self-defeating, example one can have in life as to a political opinion is a negative one.  God has made us man, and we must suffer all.  We suffer everything the animal cannot even fathom.  The rabbit will never die for another, and the monkey will not die for sake of sustaining moral beauty from the act of vandalism or worse.  Some say Jerusalem is the very center of the world, not because of its current inhabitants or the last or the last.  But because it is the center of faith for so many.  Because the meaning behind their faith is found there.  Meaning gives even a rock its purpose, not hatred.  _Never hatred._
> 
> 
> This is the folly of standing for nothing but only against things in the world.  Dream of something mighty, the limit of what you can hope for in this world.  Not that your enemies will unravel or that your world might not unravel.  A better world than has ever been seen, that is a true goal and so a true mentality.  A kingdom of conscience rather than the empty multiculturalism of today where the morals one can presuppose of our neighbors are of the least quantity and quality which our ancestors have ever lived comfortably beside.  Your neighbor might become a cannibal by Lab-Grown Salami Made of Kanye West or themselves.  Maybe worse.
> ...


We really need the puzzle piece in this place back.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

I hereby reject emotionless ironic shitposting and not being in touch with my feelings - The Fool goes Woman?​Well no, I'm not going full Woman or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby stop hiding my emotions with seven layers of ironic shitposting, stop saying talk like we need mandatory assless chastity clown school in Canada or stop saying it's inevitable or other implications that I'm posting absolutely any random bullshit as a stopgap measure to avoid talking about my feelings, I will now have a more optimistic outlook on things and on the future.

I also reject any shitposting ideology, ie Sneed, UH OH STINKY, yaoi fangirling and other toxic, shitposting based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with people who can reasonably vent their emotions, people without mental illnesses or I think what is the best term, normies, because I think it's emotions predicated on facing the realization that I'm a deadbeat, but that doesn't mean I reject shitposting outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys ironic shitposting is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the ironic shitposting mentality and hiding my emotions, I'm glad Dom is letting out his TRUE and HONEST feelings and I'm riding' with Psychotherapy.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 14, 2021)

*I hereby reject White women - TLS goes gay?*

Well no, I'm not going full gay or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby stop uploading images of old women, stop roleplaying with dead actresses or stop threatening people with wire hangers, I will now have a more diverse outlook on people and on the future.

I also reject any White women, ie politicians, journalists, Kiwis and other light skinned women, I still have a fondness of with Hillary Clinton or I think what is the best term, Killary, because I think she's a powerful woman, but that doesn't mean I accept boomers outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys simping is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from White women and their beauty, I'm glad Hillary lost and I'm riding' with the Black queens now.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> People like him will mock you no matter what stance you take, no matter what you do, you literally can't win with some people.


Have you considered just... not posting? You know, take a break for a few weeks, a few days at least, focus on real life instead? And just ignore the people moc--


Dom Cruise said:


> How am I retarded for pointing that out?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 14, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I will hereby stop uploading images of old women, stop roleplaying with dead actresses or stop threatening people with wire hangers, I will now have a more diverse outlook on people and on the future.
> 
> I also reject any White women, ie politicians, journalists, Kiwis and other light skinned women, I still have a fondness of with Hillary Clinton or I think what is the best term, Killary, because I think she's a powerful woman, but that doesn't mean I accept boomers outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys simping is not the answer.


----------



## Canoodler (Mar 14, 2021)

Well no, I'm not going full nofap or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby stop coom posting, stop saying talk like I need to watch some porn or stop saying it's an addiction or other predictions of cooming, I will now have a less degenerate outlook on things and on the future.

I also reject any coomer ideology, ie hardcore pornography, scat, bondage and other degenerate fetishes, I still have a bone to pick with anti-porn people, nofap or I think what is the best term, the non degenerates, because I think it's puritanism predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject nofap outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys being a coomer is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the coomer mentality and the porn addiction, I'm glad I deleted my porn folder and I'm taking up some hobbies.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

The copypastas are giving me a good laugh, guys.

What on Earth have I unleashed by posting on Kiwifarms?


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The copypastas are giving me a good laugh, guys.
> 
> What on Earth have I unleashed by posting on Kiwifarms?



This is what we do

You take a shit on the forums, we roll around in it.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

The Fool said:


> This is what we do
> 
> You take a shit on the forums, we roll around in it.


And that's fine, I can have a good laugh at myself.

I only get uncomfortable if an attack on me is really vicious or unfair, but none of you guys have ever attacked me at a level SJWs have, the Woke will very viciously attack you for simply pointing out the truth about their stupid lies and narratives (ie just because a man is accused of something doesn't instantly make him guilty), that's the kind of shit I simply can't abide and it's why I gravitate towards places like here and not other places with unironic SJWs.

If you've never had the misfortune of actually interacting with an SJW directly and only know the second hand accounts and stereotypes, you can't imagine how awful those people really are, most posters on the Farms are Boy Scouts compared to those pricks.


----------



## starborn427614 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lmao has the disagree thing always been pink? Top banter.


----------



## misterduckford (Mar 14, 2021)

I hereby announce nobody gives a fuck. You want a medal or a chest to pin it on?


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

misterduckford said:


> I hereby announce nobody gives a fuck. You want a medal or a chest to pin it on?



I think Dom is being rather brave in coming out of his shell and taking his feelings seriously. We should look up to him and celebrate this occasion, he's an example we should all follow. You go Dom!


----------



## Ari Gold (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> And that's fine, I can have a good laugh at myself.
> 
> I only get uncomfortable if an attack on me is really vicious or unfair, but none of you guys have ever attacked me at a level SJWs have, the Woke will very viciously attack you for simply pointing out the truth about their stupid lies and narratives (ie just because a man is accused of something doesn't instantly make him guilty), that's the kind of shit I simply can't abide and it's why I gravitate towards places like here and not other places with unironic SJWs.
> 
> If you've never had the misfortune of actually interacting with an SJW directly and only know the second hand accounts and stereotypes, you can't imagine how awful those people really are, most posters on the Farms are Boy Scouts compared to those pricks.


Stop projecting on to the SJWs and anyone else you're trying to label as the boogeyman. You are the autist here, buddy (as we all are.)


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> And that's fine, I can have a good laugh at myself.
> 
> I only get uncomfortable if an attack on me is really vicious or unfair, but none of you guys have ever attacked me at a level SJWs have, the Woke will very viciously attack you for simply pointing out the truth about their stupid lies and narratives (ie just because a man is accused of something doesn't instantly make him guilty), that's the kind of shit I simply can't abide and it's why I gravitate towards places like here and not other places with unironic SJWs.
> 
> If you've never had the misfortune of actually interacting with an SJW directly and only know the second hand accounts and stereotypes, you can't imagine how awful those people really are, most posters on the Farms are Boy Scouts compared to those pricks.


Truly an exemplar of courage and streght!


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> And that's fine, I can have a good laugh at myself.
> 
> I only get uncomfortable if an attack on me is really vicious or unfair, but none of you guys have ever attacked me at a level SJWs have, the Woke will very viciously attack you for simply pointing out the truth about their stupid lies and narratives (ie just because a man is accused of something doesn't instantly make him guilty), that's the kind of shit I simply can't abide and it's why I gravitate towards places like here and not other places with unironic SJWs.
> 
> If you've never had the misfortune of actually interacting with an SJW directly and only know the second hand accounts and stereotypes, you can't imagine how awful those people really are, most posters on the Farms are Boy Scouts compared to those pricks.


Okay, you're clearly trying to force the pasta here.
Eat a dick.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 14, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Eat a dick.


He'd probably like it.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> He'd probably like it.



Well, he wouldn't become outright gay, but he's been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months he's definitely fed up with pussy


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

El Gose said:


> Stop projecting on to the SJWs and anyone else you're trying to label as the boogeyman. You are the autist here, buddy (as we all are.)


You're not necessarily wrong, but I really have seen SJWs in the wild and interacted with them and they really are the biggest fucking assholes, I'm not making anything up.



Penis Drager said:


> Okay, you're clearly trying to force the pasta here.
> Eat a dick.


Force a pasta, what? I was just making another post.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> You're not necessarily wrong, but I really have seen SJWs in the wild and interacted with them and they really are the biggest fucking assholes, I'm not making anything up.



Are SJWs even real or are you just projecting a label on people you can't get along with like how they think everyone is a nazi.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 14, 2021)

The Fool said:


> Are SJWs even real or are you just projecting a label on people you can't get along with like how they think everyone is a nazi.


The question of the ages.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

The Fool said:


> Are SJWs even real or are you just projecting a label on people you can't get along with like how they think everyone is a nazi.


They are real, they are absolutely real, I've seen people who fit the stereotype to a T and I've seen it many times.

Including one asshole I vividly remember who in an argument about the stupid fucking Captain Marvel movie you wouldn't believe how hard he simped for Brie Larson, how serious this guy took it and how pissed off he got at anyone having the smallest bit of criticism towards her, you literally wouldn't believe this person, but they were absolutely for real.

It all comes back to Anita Sarkeesian, like Brie Larson once you stamp a certain woman with the "DO NOT CRITICIZE" mark you would not believe how absolutely insane some people will get if anyone says the slightest bit of criticism about them.

Fuck that and fuck those people.

You might think I'm bad, but I'm telling you, I'm nothing compared to those lunatics and they are absolutely for real, as insane as it is.

Now sure, there are people who are varying degrees of Woke, there are those who are semi Woke, those are the people I can deal with more, not everyone that leans left is an asshole, but there absolutely is a type of person on the left that is flat out insane, the most chittering, shit smearing insanity you can imagine, we're talking people who would literally murder you if they could over your opinion on something like Star Wars.

I wish I could dig it up and I may have to go digging for it but I saw a Tweet with a woman saying how she broke down crying, laying on the ground in the fetal position saying "it hurts!" over and over again because she didn't like the plot twist that Rey is Palpatine's granddaughter.

Buddy, you might think I'm bad but compared to that? I think I'm doing ok.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> They are real, they are absolutely real, I've seen people who fit the stereotype to a T and I've seen it many times.
> 
> Including one asshole I vividly remember who in an argument about the stupid fucking Captain Marvel movie you wouldn't believe how hard he simped for Brie Larson, how serious this guy took it and how pissed off he got at anyone having the smallest bit of criticism towards her, you literally wouldn't believe this person, but they were absolutely for real.
> 
> ...



but no more doomposting right?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

The Fool said:


> but no more doomposting right?


I'm just speaking the truth.

Doomposting would be if I said that it's inevitable those insane people are going to ruin everything, thankfully I think there's hope that people will learn to tell those insane people to fuck off.

But yeah, I made a mistake because everything I say is going to be the under the microscope now by people like you over whether or not I'm "Doomposting" by your standards of what counts as that now.

Well fuck that, I'm going to try to be more positive but I'm also going to call a spade a spade and there are people in the world today, we call them SJWs, who are by any rational measurement insane, that's just a fact, if you think that counts as "Doomposting" well... deal with it.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I'm just speaking the truth.
> 
> Doomposting would be if I said that it's inevitable those insane people are going to ruin everything, thankfully I think there's hope that people will learn to tell those insane people to fuck off.
> 
> ...



okay just making sure you weren't doomposting

it just sounded like you were doomposting

but i'm probably wrong, you're right, we are all pretty autistic whiny manchildren who like to shit on people for no reason


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

The Fool said:


> okay just making sure you weren't doomposting
> 
> it just sounded like you were doomposting
> 
> but i'm probably wrong, you're right, we are all pretty autistic whiny manchildren who like to shit on people for no reason


Like I said, I'm going to call a spade a spade and I'm going to still get into speculation, but it's going to be just that, speculation, I'm not going to present speculation as inevitable nor as a call to action.

ie "I think there might be a war" is a statement different than "I think there's definitely going to be a war" and "I think there should be a war"

Are we square on that?

And we are all definitely autistic manchildren here, it's like Alice in Wonderland, "We're all mad here" or Repercussions of Evil, "No John, you are the demons and then John was a zombie"


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Like I said, I'm going to call a spade a spade and I'm going to still get into speculation, but it's going to be just that, speculation, I'm not going to present speculation as inevitable nor as a call to action.
> 
> ie "I think there might be a war" is a statement different than "I think there's definitely going to be a war" and "I think there should be a war"
> 
> ...



okay because it just sounded like you were doomposting and you just said you weren't gonna doompost anymore but it was my mistake sorry i just thought you were doomposting


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 14, 2021)

The Fool said:


> okay because it just sounded like you were doomposting and you just said you weren't gonna doompost anymore but it was my mistake sorry i just thought you were doomposting


It's okay, but I made another mistake I'm afraid.

When I said a "call to action" I meant something like violence, not any call to action ever, because I am going to make a "call to action" that people should try to have a more positive outlook on things.

Hopefully now you know what I mean.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> we're talking people who would literally murder you if they could over your opinion on something like Star Wars.


Holy shit! I'm literally shaking and crying right now!


Dom Cruise said:


> Buddy, you might think I'm bad but compared to that? I think I'm doing ok.


If you have to say this...


----------



## The Fool (Mar 14, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> If you have to say this...



no dude it's fine he isn't doomposting anymore he said it himself he's better now


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 14, 2021)

An SJW in college told me I wasn't Black enough because my skin tone was too light.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 14, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> An SJW in college told me I wasn't Black enough because my skin tone was too light.


I thought you were yellow?


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 14, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> I thought you were yellow?


So I AM a person of color. Just not the right hue.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 15, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> So I AM a person of color. Just not the right hue.


So a high yellow, then?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

I know this is heavy guys, but I'm in a really weird place at the moment in my life, I feel like I'm on the verge of discovering some great truth and I feel like we're on the verge of something big happening, I'm not Doomposting, because it might be something good, but I don't know that for sure, I just feel like we're on the verge of... something.

It could just be something happening to me personally though, I don't know, I just got a real funny feeling at the moment and it scares me to some degree.

I know cynics don't like me because it's easier to be smugly detached from everything than earnest and I actually sympathize with you there, earnestness can be scary and intense, it can be overwhelming at times even for me.

All I can really say is I'm serious when I tell you not to give into despair and to hold on to hope if you're struggling at the moment.





The Last Stand said:


> So I AM a person of color. Just not the right hue.


D 'oh!


----------



## The Fool (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know cynics don't like me because it's easier to be smugly detached from everything than earnest and I actually sympathize with you there, earnestness can be scary and intense, it can be overwhelming at times even for me.
> 
> All I can really say is I'm serious when I tell you not to give into despair and to hold on to hope if you're struggling at the moment.



Please stop reminding me of my overly cynical personality and impulsive tendency to ironically shitpost so I can experience the meager endorphin rush of feeling like I made some online strangers laugh, as well as using it to avoid having to face my glaring personality flaws and warped perception of reality, it's really grinding my gears.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Okay, I made a mistake, alright? I shouldn't have made a thread, it comes off like attention whoring and I'm sorry, my intent was to simply send a message I thought everyone should hear






Problem solved.


Lemmingwise said:


> Your apology seems to come from the same motivation why you were far right


He was never far right. He's Tim Pool tier centrist.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

The Fool said:


> Please stop reminding me of my overly cynical personality and impulsive tendency to ironically shitpost so I can experience the meager endorphin rush of feeling like I made some online strangers laugh, as well as using it to avoid having to face my glaring personality flaws and warped perception of reality, it's really grinding my gears.


Hey, do whatever you want to do, I can't stop you nor would I if I could.

It's fine, I'm not saying everyone has to be super serious all the time, shitposting and blowing off some steam is fine at least sometimes.

But I'm just going through something at the moment and thought I had some thoughts to share and I feel like some people, not you necessarily, did hit me with more negativity than what was really necessary, I'm not really doing anything seriously wrong, I'm sharing some "deep thoughts" on a forum dedicated to... deep thoughts, so what the fuck is the problem?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know this is heavy guys, but I'm in a really weird place at the moment in my life, I feel like I'm on the verge of discovering some great truth and I feel like we're on the verge of something big happening, I'm not Doomposting, because it might be something good, but I don't know that for sure, I just feel like we're on the verge of... something.
> 
> It could just be something happening to me personally though, I don't know, I just got a real funny feeling at the moment and it scares me to some degree.
> 
> ...


That feeling you have comes from the fact that you desperately want to trust a system that has kept you safe but no longer will. You want to wake up but you cant because everyone around you is asleep.






You are not alone. Plenty of people see the madness our society is descending into. Just say no. It does not require violence. It does not require anything more then looking your boss in the eye and saying no.

I discovered this yesterday. I was told I would have to wear a corporate branded cloth mask going foreword. To this point I have never bought a mask. I just grab temp masks at work. It was the one thing keeping me sane. I could tell myself I never spent money on this bullshit, and the bullshit on my face was temporary. And then they told me I had to wear the permanent mask. And gave it to me. It was free.

One of my coworkers commented, its actually far more comfortable then the temporary masks. Rather then put me at ease this statement horrified me and solidified my position. The awful truth is our entire society is being hypnotized, with the stress of coronavirus being used to ram the indoctrination in deep. You want to deny this but you cannot.

Huxley's final revolution has arrived. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 15, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> An SJW in college told me I wasn't Black enough because my skin tone was too light.



Has anyone told you (or acted like) you weren't white enough because your skin tone was too dark?


----------



## The Fool (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Hey, do whatever you want to do, I can't stop you nor would I if I could.
> 
> It's fine, I'm not saying everyone has to be super serious all the time, shitposting and blowing off some steam is fine at least sometimes.
> 
> But I'm just going through something at the moment and thought I had some thoughts to share and I feel like some people, not you necessarily, did hit me with more negativity than what was really necessary, I'm not really doing anything seriously wrong, I'm sharing some "deep thoughts" on a forum dedicated to... deep thoughts, so what the fuck is the problem?



That wasn't a shitpost, I'm genuinely asking you to stop reminding me of my dismal life and unsalvageable personality. I'm going through shit too, alright? You think I'm having fun here? You think this is fun for me? This is all I have left. Every day, first thing in the morning, I grab my vodka, hop on the farms, and lose myself as quickly as possible so I don't have to go through the unbearable existential dread of thinking about how I'm going to have to wake up tomorrow and find the strength to live with myself all over again. I've tried medication, I've tried faith, I've even resulted to self-harming. Nothing works, I'm trapped in an endless downward spiral that will only result in my inevitable suicide. The only meager spec of joy I can salvage from my utterly pathetic existence is wondering which method I want to use to go out with, it genuinely calms me down as I think that I might finally put an end to this horrible parody of an existence.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 15, 2021)

The Fool said:


> That wasn't a shitpost, I'm genuinely asking you to stop reminding me of my dismal life and unsalvageable personality. I'm going through shit too, alright? You think I'm having fun here? You think this is fun for me? This is all I have left. Every day, first thing in the morning, I grab my vodka, hop on the farms, and lose myself as quickly as possible so I don't have to go through the unbearable existential dread of thinking about how I'm going to have to wake up tomorrow and find the strength to live with myself all over again. I've tried medication, I've tried faith, I've even resulted to self-harming. Nothing works, I'm trapped in an endless downward spiral that will only result in my inevitable suicide. The only meager spec of joy I can salvage from my utterly pathetic existence is wondering which method I want to use to go out with, it genuinely calms me down as I think that I might finally put an end to this horrible parody of an existence.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Mar 15, 2021)

OMG SO BRAVE SO STUNNING


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know this is heavy guys, but I'm in a really weird place at the moment in my life, I feel like I'm on the verge of discovering some great truth and I feel like we're on the verge of something big happening, I'm not Doomposting, because it might be something good, but I don't know that for sure, I just feel like we're on the verge of... something.
> 
> It could just be something happening to me personally though, I don't know, I just got a real funny feeling at the moment and it scares me to some degree.
> 
> ...


Damn, dude. You're so cool. If only other people were as cool as you!


Dom Cruise said:


> so what the fuck is the problem?


They're just jealous of how cool you are.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know this is heavy guys, but I'm in a really weird place at the moment in my life, I feel like I'm on the verge of discovering some great truth and I feel like we're on the verge of something big happening, I'm not Doomposting, because it might be something good, but I don't know that for sure, I just feel like we're on the verge of... something.
> 
> It could just be something happening to me personally though, I don't know, I just got a real funny feeling at the moment and it scares me to some degree.
> 
> ...


Yeah smoking too much weed tends to alter your worldview temporarily. Noob mistake.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 15, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Yeah smoking too much weed tends to alter your worldview temporarily. Noob mistake.


Of course The Man from Another Place would know what over doing blazing it is like


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> View attachment 1998288
> Problem solved.
> 
> He was never far right. He's Tim Pool tier centrist.


I very seriously flirted with the far right though, I absolutely gave it actual consideration for years, if you don't remember or never saw it my first avatar here was of a Nazi woman from a manga because hey, at the very least divorced of all context Nazi shit simply looks cool and I played it a bit coy when first joining the forum not really fully knowing what the deal here was.

But I understand as well as anyone here that if push comes to shove and again, not Dooming, not advocating for any violent action, people are going to be forced to do whatever they can do to preserve whatever of society is left before we descend into compete chaos, history may repeat itself here in America and what happened in Germany in the 1920s and 1930s could happen here.

Again, not Dooming, not saying this is inevitable, I'm just pointing out it's a possibility.

But that would be a terrible fate that we should work to avoid, as they say the pen is mightier than the sword and I think we could win the war against Woke without firing a bullet, but if you come right out of the gate flying the Nazi flag and shit you take their bait and you only empower Woke even further, they're doing this shit on purpose, ya know? The Woke purposely push divisive rhetoric knowing it creates a far right backlash so they can point to that backlash and convince the normies "See? This is why you need us and only us can save you from the Nazis" and since people have been so conditioned to hate anything Nazi they go with Woke no matter how out there and insane Woke gets, this is how Woke gets it's power, when people are scared they'll agree to more and more absurd things, which we've seen a lot of over the last year.

We need to get off this reactionary merry go round, this has happened before, so we know how to prevent it, so why couldn't we prevent it?

It's about winning the Normies who just want to grill over to the anti-Woke side, not fighting fire with fire head on with Woke, what we need to fight for is not fascism but what the Founding Fathers and the men who fought the Revolutionary war fought for, which is freedom.

And freedom is an ideal of course worth fighting for should push come to shove, but our ancestors did the fighting so we could defend freedom with words and hopefully that's how it will work out.

I said this earlier, if you respond with hate and make no mistake the Woke hate white people as much as a Nazi hates Jews or a Klansman hates blacks, but if you respond to hate with more hate, everyone loses, if you respond to hate with love then you shame those that hate you, that's one of the core messages of Christianity.

That's how we save the west is not by getting back in touch with our white identity but getting back in touch with our faith.



mindlessobserver said:


> That feeling you have comes from the fact that you desperately want to trust a system that has kept you safe but no longer will. You want to wake up but you cant because everyone around you is asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is isn't so much trust in a system because I know it's corrupt and any progressive posturing is just a hustle, they don't actually care about people, but I am accepting at least the possibility that certain progressive stances aren't actually wrong, ie that racism really is wrong and people should be more empathetic towards people who are different than them.

However to be real with you to some degree yes, it's about taking the Blue Pill and putting some trust in the system because what can I really do to fight it? The main reason I'm here on this forum in the first place is because I was kicked out of left leaning online communities when SJWs made it loud and clear they weren't interested in what I had to say, there was no room for debate, but it drove me nuts not being to speak my mind in a wider forum, especially when they targeted Vic, a guy I always liked, so I seeked out and found this place.

But I never asked for this, I never wanted to be someone who goes against the grain, it's alienating to me to feel totally out of lockstep with mainstream culture, but I look around and see too much crazy bullshit to simply keep swallowing the Blue Pill, but it does get tiring sometimes.

I just wish things could have stayed the way they were in the 2000s, I know I bang this drum a lot and get plenty of mockery for it, but I'm not wrong, did you have to wear a mask and all that shit back then? I rest my case.

But what I'm really talking about is, putting aside the issues of 9/11 and it's aftermath like the Iraq war, people, though it wasn't perfect by any means, simply by and large had better attitudes back then than now, I could have comfortably lived in that cultural climate for the rest of my life, with one exception though, which was the whole New Atheism movement, which I think is what set us on the path we're on now, it was like the Proto-Woke movement even though there was a schism when it went full Woke, but the disrespect people showed towards Christianity back then is why we're in the state we're in now.

Other than that though, the 2000s was pretty cool when compared to today.

I knew though after August of 2014 that things had taken a really bad turn and the cultural moment of the 2000s was fully gone, I wept a lot when I saw the movie Interstellar in the theater that fall because the vibe of that movie really reflected how I was feeling, I knew things were only going to get worse from there and I was right.



The Fool said:


> That wasn't a shitpost, I'm genuinely asking you to stop reminding me of my dismal life and unsalvageable personality. I'm going through shit too, alright? You think I'm having fun here? You think this is fun for me? This is all I have left. Every day, first thing in the morning, I grab my vodka, hop on the farms, and lose myself as quickly as possible so I don't have to go through the unbearable existential dread of thinking about how I'm going to have to wake up tomorrow and find the strength to live with myself all over again. I've tried medication, I've tried faith, I've even resulted to self-harming. Nothing works, I'm trapped in an endless downward spiral that will only result in my inevitable suicide. The only meager spec of joy I can salvage from my utterly pathetic existence is wondering which method I want to use to go out with, it genuinely calms me down as I think that I might finally put an end to this horrible parody of an existence.


I knew you weren't shitposting and I'm sorry you're hurting, I'm not trying to bring you down but lift you up.

I know this is some heavy stuff and if it's too much for you and you need to take a step back, that's fine, I'm not trying to be overly critical of anyone or cast harsh judgement on anyone, I'm just sharing my views, that's all.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I knew you weren't shitposting and I'm sorry you're hurting, I'm not trying to bring you down but lift you up.
> 
> I know this is some heavy stuff and if it's too much for you and you need to take a step back, that's fine, I'm not trying to be overly critical of anyone or cast harsh judgement on anyone, I'm just sharing my views, that's all.



Seriously, let me explain. If this is too heavy we can take it to DMs.



Spoiler



I was born with glass bones and paper skin. Every morning I break my legs, and every afternoon I break my arms. At night, I lie awake in agony until my heart attacks put me to sleep.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

The Fool said:


> Seriously, let me explain. If this is too heavy we can take it to DMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Is this some kind of medical condition? I'm aware of people with brittle bones but breaking your arms and legs everyday? Heart attacks put you to sleep? I'm not sure I understand what you're talking about.

It was not my intent to hurt anyone though, I'm just trying to help, I hope the best for you whatever your situation is.


----------



## Vecr (Mar 15, 2021)

It's a joke/copypasta.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 15, 2021)

Vecr said:


> It's a joke/copypasta.



Please don't belittle my condition. I can't even pay my medical bills, I just barely get by from selling chocolate bars.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Are you serious? Is this some kind of medical condition? I'm aware of people with brittle bones but breaking your arms and legs everyday? Heart attacks put you to sleep? I'm not sure I understand what you're talking about.


Don't be insensitive, it's a real condition.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I very seriously flirted with the far right though, I absolutely gave it actual consideration for years, if you don't remember or never saw it my first avatar here was of a Nazi woman from a manga because hey, at the very least divorced of all context Nazi shit simply looks cool and I played it a bit coy when first joining the forum not really fully knowing what the deal here was.


>Thinking anyone would remember your first pfp
Wow, the narcissism on this lad!


Dom Cruise said:


> I just wish things could have stayed the way they were in the 2000s,
> 
> Other than that though, the 2000s was pretty cool when compared to today.


lmao


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

Vecr said:


> It's a joke/copypasta.


Yeah, I figured he was probably joking.

But I'm serious when I say whatever his situation is, I wish him luck.



ResurrectedFerret said:


> >Thinking anyone would remember your first pfp
> Wow, the narcissism on this lad!


People commented on it at the time, I figured no one would remember, but it's not impossible, so I simply wrote "if you don't remember" under the assumption he and everyone else probably don't remember.

Thank you for splitting hairs.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Yeah, I figured he was probably joking.
> 
> But I'm serious when I say whatever his situation is, I wish him luck.
> 
> ...


No, thank you for being autistic.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Spoilered because holy hell I went full autista.






Dom Cruise said:


> I very seriously flirted with the far right though


What is far-right to you?
Racism? Surely you've seen BLM/Antifa/Non-Orthodox Jew/half of Black Twitter/Followers of Aztlan/ACLU's stances on racism.
White Supremacy? See Antifags and Neolibs think coloreds are too stupid to succeed in anything without their White saviors.
Extreme Nationalism? See tankies and maoists worldwide suck DPRK and Chinese cock.
Closed borders? See China.
None of these things are exclusive to the right, which is why I said that thinking socio-politics are measureable on a binary scale is laughable.

If by "flirting with the FR" means you've said gamer words or gotten mad at the juice, then you're not a FR autist; you're just mad at the worst elements of a woke society and calling it how you see it.
Now if you saw a random Black family at the mall and immediately wanted to reenact your best Uncle Ruckus impression loudly, then maybe you did have something to talk to a shrink about.



Dom Cruise said:


> hey, at the very least divorced of all context Nazi shit simply looks cool (In manga/anime)


So? You liked it because it looked cool, not because you wanted to tattoo the mustachioed man's face to your left asscheek.
I still don't see this as flirting with the FR any more than wearing a Deicide shirt or listening to Behemoth making you a Satanist.



Dom Cruise said:


> But that would be a terrible fate that we should work to avoid


You can't do much about it except living life on your terms.
That doesn't mean you lie to yourself about the situation at hand, it just means accepting that it's out of your hands in the grand scheme of things.
The biggest impact you can have is rejecting it, finding a wife who thinks similarly, and raising a family on values you think counter-act it. You can't demoralize someone who doesn't want to be demoralized. You doing what your original post said and metaphorically sticking your head in the sand is being demoralized.



Dom Cruise said:


> they say the pen is mightier than the sword


They also say actions speak louder than words.
If you're really so enthusiastic about "winning the war" against esjays, do what they hate:
- Believe in the family unit and raise a close family
- Reject their propaganda-riddled media
- Love your White ass
- Enjoy your "sexist" media and support it financially.
- Keep yourself physically fit and avoid eating processed trash and bottled sugars.
- Avoid consoomerism.
- Keep a bright head.
- Treat everyone like you want to be treated and/or on the merit/shame of their actions.



Dom Cruise said:


> but if you come right out of the gate flying the Nazi flag and shit you take their bait and you only empower Woke even further


I don't know who you see doing that though.
We kiwis are autistic and will post edgy shit for lols or momentary anger/frustration, but I rarely see kiwis go full Richard Spencer without getting humiliated for it. Even if some Kiwis here do earnestly believe in Nazism, no one wants to be a Moviebob who says the silent part out loud. I remember that Evo guy being quite formal and pleasant in his postings.




Dom Cruise said:


> The Woke purposely push divisive rhetoric knowing it creates a far right backlash so they can point to that backlash and convince the normies "See? This is why you need us and only us can save you from the Nazis"


This is an old tactic by now.
Normal people IRL don't need to be told by a repulsive dangerhair what's nazism and what's not.
It's why despite their most insidious ravings like CRT sneaking by with little challenge _(due to the state and big corporations seizing it as a powerful tool to keep the populace tense at each other and avoid true unity. Seriously, it's no surprise idPol took off after Occupy was infiltrated and pozzed or whenever an amazon warehouse is days from successfully unionizing_), Wokescolds aren't about to march with Chinese/Communist/Chairman Mao flags through your neighborhood unless you live in a pozzed university like UCLA/Harvard/Columbia. The common Joe will run over both the commie and the nazi.
I think you've been on the internet too long if you think neo-Marxist clowns are a bigger threat than neo-cons/libs. The progressives are controlled opposition, as noted by how they fell in line to elect a corpse despite them all wanting Sanders.



Dom Cruise said:


> people have been so conditioned to hate anything Nazi they go with Woke no matter how out there and insane Woke gets


Again, people also despise the woke's dildo known as communism. Why do you think the DNC refused to give Bernie a chance? They know that America is never going to vote for the self-declared socialist who was so retarded he decided to praise Castro in fucking South Florida.
Yes, America hates nazis. You are not a nazi though, while they are commies. They declared themselves to be such, while you never agreed to anything. Stop playing by their rules and terms.



Dom Cruise said:


> It's about winning the Normies who just want to grill over to the anti-Woke side


Sorry, but most of those people are neolib bootlickers. You don't have to win them over, because your enemies will never win them over either.
They might give them more ground than you or I, but they will not yield to the wokeness _(i.e. letting men compete with women in MMA_) outside of places too rotten to be saved by external forces (Portland, California, etc).




Dom Cruise said:


> not fighting fire with fire head on with Woke, what we need to fight for is not fascism but what the Founding Fathers and the men who fought the Revolutionary war fought for, which is freedom.


So, you don't want to go head-on against Wokies, but then cite a group of _fucking men_ who fought head-on against some faggot crumpets as an example?
I'm not seeing the correlation.

Look dude, it's the internet; you can tell the Wokies, nazis, or whomever you want to fuck the fuck off, and that doesn't change anything significant about you. The real difference is what you do offline and how you interact with the world around you.




Dom Cruise said:


> this is how Woke gets it's power


Wrong.
The woke gets it's power because they're backed by the biggest political machine in the US and every major corporation and banking institution in the world.

Meanwhile anything to the right of Joe Rogan gets backed by some third rate networks with as much global clout as a Hallmark movie, and a retard who sells some very comfy pillows.




Dom Cruise said:


> if you respond to hate with more hate, everyone loses


IRL? Sure.
Online? Fuck no. So long as you're not doxxing or embarrassing yourself you be as hateful as you want. The only guy who let himself be beaten to a bloody pulp by his enemies had the nice perk of being the son of God. You are not expected to be as merciful.

Again; actions over words.
Acting on hate is admittedly a bad and rash idea.
Spitting hate in the heat of the moment is mostly a cope or blowing off steam.



Dom Cruise said:


> That's how we save the west is not by getting back in touch with our white identity but getting back in touch with our faith.


You're already pozzed if you think getting in touch or close with your ethnicity is bad.
Be proud of who you are =/= You are inherently better than everyone else and that means everyone else must die (_Though sometimes the acts of joggers really tests my belief in this statement_).



Dom Cruise said:


> I just wish things could have stayed the way they were in the 2000s


OMFG stop.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> What is far-right to you?
> Racism? Surely you've seen BLM/Antifa/Non-Orthodox Jew/half of Black Twitter/Followers of Aztlan/ACLU's stances on racism.
> White Supremacy? See Antifags and Neolibs think coloreds are too stupid to succeed in anything without their White saviors.
> Extreme Nationalism? See tankies and maoists worldwide suck DPRK and Chinese cock.
> ...


I never said they were, far right to me means guys like William Luther Pierce, A Wyatt Mann, that whole idea that mighty whitey should exterminate all or at least some non-whites or make all or at least some accept extreme second class citizen status.

But basically I'm talking the guys who want another holocaust, that's an indefensible position to me, nobody deserves to be genocided, of course that also includes white people.



Ita Mori said:


> If by "flirting with the FR" means you've said gamer words or gotten mad at the juice, then you're not a FR autist; you're just mad at the worst elements of a woke society and calling it how you see it.
> Now if you saw a random Black family at the mall and immediately wanted to reenact your best Uncle Ruckus impression loudly, then maybe you did have something to talk to a shrink about.


I've never treated anyone in a discriminatory fashion, but I have had some dark thoughts, I have gotten salty at times online.



Ita Mori said:


> So? You liked it because it looked cool, not because you wanted to tattoo the mustachioed man's face to your left asscheek.
> I still don't see this as flirting with the FR any more than wearing a Deicide shirt or listening to Behemoth making you a Satanist.


I didn't say it was any big deal, it's not a big deal, I was just pointing it out that when I first joined I played it coy about where I fell politically, which included the avatar.

You're right though, stuff like that doesn't inherently mean you support an ideology, just like wearing a Deicide shirt or listening to Behemoth makes you a Satanist, sometimes shit just looks cool, I won't deny the possibility of using a fashy looking character again if it the mood hits me.



Ita Mori said:


> You can't do much about it except living life on your terms.
> That doesn't mean you lie to yourself about the situation at hand, it just means accepting that it's out of your hands in the grand scheme of things.
> The biggest impact you can have is rejecting it, finding a wife who thinks similarly, and raising a family on values you think counter-act it. You can't demoralize someone who doesn't want to be demoralized. You doing what your original post said and metaphorically sticking your head in the sand is being demoralized.


I guess it didn't really come off clearly, what I was trying to say is that it's not so much burying my head in the sand or being demoralized, but being able to roll with things instead of giving into despair.

You're right that I can't do much about it except living life on my terms and that's exactly what I plan on doing.



Ita Mori said:


> They also say actions speak louder than words.
> If you're really so enthusiastic about "winning the war" against esjays, do what they hate:
> - Believe in the family unit and raise a close family
> - Reject their propaganda-riddled media
> ...


I'm going to get back into the dating game once the lockdowns are safely lifted and people socialize normally again, but of course if that never happens I'll still try to get back into it.

I'm definitely old enough to where it's time to start taking romance more seriously and while I can't promise anything I'm very open to the possibility of having children as well.

But yes, as for your other stuff, I do love my white ass, I do enjoy my "sexist" media and try to support it financially when I can, I do reject their propaganda-riddled media, I do keep a bright head and treat everyone like you want to be treated and/or on the merit/shame of their actions, the other things are maybe a little harder but I will try to work on it.



Ita Mori said:


> I don't know who you see doing that though.
> We kiwis are autistic and will post edgy shit for lols or momentary anger/frustration, but I rarely see kiwis go full Richard Spencer without getting humiliated for it. Even if some Kiwis here do earnestly believe in Nazism, no one wants to be a Moviebob who says the silent part out loud. I remember that Evo guy being quite formal and pleasant in his postings.


Wasn't only talking about anyone here but in general, like the Charlottesville rally for example.

We do have some far right members here though, but I don't know what they've done or didn't do in public, but I do disagree with their opinions on the matter and I'm simply sharing my views.




Ita Mori said:


> This is and old tactic by now.
> Normal people IRL don't need to be told by a repulsive dangerhair what's nazism and what's not.
> It's why despite their most insidious ravings like CRT sneaking by with little challenge _(due to the state and big corporations seizing it as a powerful tool to keep the populace tense at each other and avoid true unity. Seriously, it's no surprise idPol took off after Occupy was infiltrated and pozzed or whenever an amazon warehouse is days from successfully unionizing_), Wokescolds aren't about to march with Chinese/Communist/Chairman Mao flags through your neighborhood unless you live in a pozzed university like UCLA/Harvard/Columbia. The common Joe will run over both the commie and the nazi.
> I think you've been on the internet too long if you think neo-Marxist clowns are a bigger threat than neo-cons/libs. The progressives are controlled opposition, as noted by how they fell in line to elect a corpse despite them all wanting Sanders.
> ...


Yes, I do think Wokesters are going to start hitting their limits the more they brush against mainstream society, this is part of why I've chosen to be more optimistic is coming to that realization that at some point they're going to push things as far as they can go and will probably get pushback without the need for any sort of war or violent action, it's even happened before in American society with American from the 1960s and 1970s to the 1980s and 1990s and it's probably going to happen again.




Ita Mori said:


> So, you don't want to go head-on against Wokies, but then cite a group of _fucking men_who fought head-on against some faggot crumpets as an example?
> 
> I'm not seeing the correlation.


The point I was trying to make is they fought for things like free speech so we don't have to physically fight today, we can stop tyranny cropping up in our society with words.

Look at the UK today and it proves the Founding Father were right to do what they did, as bad as the situation has been in America it's way worse in the UK because they don't have things like free speech the way we do.



Ita Mori said:


> Look dude, it's the internet; you can tell the Wokies, nazis, or whomever you want to fuck the fuck off, and that doesn't change anything significant about you. The real difference is what you do offline and how you interact with the world around you.


Yeah, I know that.




Ita Mori said:


> Wrong.
> The woke gets it's power because they're backed by the biggest political machine in the US and every major corporation and banking institution in the world.
> 
> Meanwhile anything to the right of Joe Rogan gets backed by some third rate networks with as much global clout as a Hallmark movie, and a retard who sells some very comfy pillows.


It's a little bit of both, they partly get the backing they've got because they manipulate the normies in these institutions with fear of Nazis.

But of course a lot of this school of thought was created by these institutions to begin with, but I do think some of the weirder elements was grassroots stuff that cropped up on Tumblr and Twitter and other online spaces and then spread into the real world like a virus.



Ita Mori said:


> IRL? Sure.
> Online? Fuck no. So long as you're not doxxing or embarrassing yourself you be as hateful as you want. The only guy who let himself be beaten to a bloody pulp by his enemies had the nice perk of being the son of God. You are not expected to be as merciful.


I was talking about IRL, blowing off steam on the internet is not as bad but I wouldn't go quite as far as to say "be hateful as you want", that's going to color your thoughts and might influence your IRL behavior too, we've seen this happen a lot, where do you think these ANTIFA people get so worked up as to act violent IRL? By shit they see and say on the internet, internet echo chambers and hateful internet talk can, when taken to an extreme, influence someone's IRL behavior.

All things in moderation, ya know?

And I know you are not expected to be as merciful, it's an ideal, it's an ideal no mortal human could live up to but the point is to try, you are expected to at least try and in trying to live up to that ideal you can improve things to be better than they would be otherwise if you had not tried at all, it's good for people to have ideals.

When I talk about Christianity, although I absolutely think one should believe in it literally, it's also a moral framework that is about bringing order to chaos, about what makes a civilization work, it's something that stood the test of time and the truth of it is self evident in the effect that it has, American society gave atheism it's day for the last decade, decade plus and it sure hasn't worked out, has it? Look how quickly things descended into chaos when American culture as a whole totally turned it's back on God, I say it's time we turn back.

The test of time is the ultimate test of anything and I'd say it's already pretty clear atheism ain't all it's cracked up to be, when you take God out of the equation as the core of society you get a free for all battle for what's going to replace Him and it's inevitably going to be something a lot less logical and somehting that's going to have a lot less positive an impact.

Huh, there I go calling something inevitable again, but what I'm saying is simply the truth, just look at the world around you today.



Ita Mori said:


> Again; actions over words.
> Acting on hate is admittedly a bad and rash idea.
> Spitting hate in the heat of the moment is mostly a cope or blowing off steam.


Sure, provided you don't go too far with it, like I said.

Drinking the Haterade for too long is simply going to make you a worse person in the long run, I appreciate the irony of posting this statement on Kiwifarms, but I'm here because this is supposed to be an open forum, right? Doesn't mean I condone everything everyone here has done.

All I'm saying is, everything in moderation.



Ita Mori said:


> You're already pozzed if you think getting in touch or close with your ethnicity is bad.
> Be proud of who you are =/= You are inherently better than everyone else and that means everyone else must die (_Though sometimes the acts of joggers really tests my belief in this statement_).


Oh no, you misunderstand me, getting in touch or close with your ethnicity is not bad, you're right, being proud of who you are =/= thinking you are inherently better than everyone else and that means everyone else must die.

When I said "white identity" I meant the far right, Neo Nazi type movement, sorry for not making that clearer, that was a poor choice of words.

I simply like white people, I like our culture, I'm proud of who I am, that's one of the reasons why I right off the bat hated Woke and will always be opposed to Woke, because they want you to completely hate white people, hate white culture and if you are white, hate yourself, I said it before, I'll say it again, they'd have to kill me first before I'd submit to that.

But all that like you said doesn't mean thinking you are inherently better than everyone else and that means everyone else must die, but that specific mentality, I'm telling ya, is not what's going to save the west.



Ita Mori said:


> OMFG stop.


I went on to talk about something I hated about the 2000s then and still hate today, the new atheism movement, I don't know if you read that part.

I do tend to overly lionize the 2000s because what happened in that decade is what ultimately led to our situation today, but it's a matter of degrees, things were comparatively better back then, the keyword being comparatively, but some bad trends started that decade that sadly only got worse and we knew that at the time things would get worse with movies like Children of Men and the album Year Zero (both set in the 2020s, Year Zero is set next year in fact)

I also on a personal level went through some really bad shit in that decade, so the irony that I miss it so much is never lost on me, but I simply find the culture of the era to be particularly interesting to me, that's all.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I'm very open to the possibility of having children as well.


Oh no....


Dom Cruise said:


> When I talk about Christianity, although I absolutely think one should believe in it literally, it's also a moral framework that is about bringing order to chaos, about what makes a civilization work, it's something that stood the test of time and the truth of it is self evident in the effect that it has, American society gave atheism it's day for the last decade, decade plus and it sure hasn't worked out, has it? Look how quickly things descended into chaos when American culture as a whole totally turned it's back on God, I say it's time we turn back.
> The test of time is the ultimate test of anything and I'd say it's already pretty clear atheism ain't all it's cracked up to be, when you take God out of the equation as the core of society you get a free for all battle for what's going to replace Him and it's inevitably going to be something a lot less logical and somehting that's going to have a lot less positive an impact.


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 15, 2021)

This thread is going the way God intended


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> Oh no....





MooseGump said:


> This thread is going the way God intended



Mock me all you want, maybe my takes on some things are wrong.

But you see, it's not all about me, I will absolutely make a stand for God and His son, Jesus Christ, as the absolute truth.

Wake up guys, wake up guys before it's too late.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Mar 15, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> I hereby reject Sneed


Ay fuck you too buddy

Nah jk you seem chill


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 15, 2021)

So let me get this: you went from being an unironic nazi and now you do the whole pendulum thing and become a liberal instead?

Were you a liberal before going natsoc? or just a neocon? 

Seems to me you're using politics in lieu of a personality and principles, which its the same shit SJWs/lefties do


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

My message is thus.

The spiritual is real, our physical plane of reality is not all there is to it, there is the spiritual, but who created all this? God did, God is real, His son is Jesus Christ, other world Religions like Buddhism and Hinduism, the founders of these Religions were not the Messiah, Jesus Christ is the Messiah, but they were men who sought the truth and in their limited understanding they caught glimpses of the truth, they were not dark sided men, these are not dark sided Religions even if they aren't the absolute truth.

It's the same deal with Religions like Shintoism and Native American beliefs, there is a spiritual element to nature, the Bible says that if mankind was not present the very rocks and trees and mountains would praise God, there is a spiritual element to everything.

On the topic of race, regardless of whatever the biological factor of race is, everyone of every race has the capacity to know God, to know right from wrong, they are still human beings, they are still God's creation and they have the ability to know Him. this is the truth.

Wake up. wake up before it's too late, this is what SJWs don't want you to know, that the truth, aka God, exists in an objective sense.

Wake up, wake up before it's too late, like I did, because the time is near.

God is real, know Him.

I'm telling ya, the time is near, it's time to wake up.

And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder
One of the four beasts saying,
'Come and see.' and I saw, and behold a white horse"
There's a man goin' 'round takin' names
And he decides who to free and who to blame
Everybody won't be treated all the same
There'll be a golden ladder reachin' down
When the man comes around
The hairs on your arm will stand up
At the terror in each sip and in each sup
Will you partake of that last offered cup
Or disappear into the potter's ground?
When the man comes around
Hear the trumpets hear the pipers
One hundred million angels singin'
Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettledrum
Voices callin', voices cryin'
Some are born and some are dyin'
It's alpha and omega's kingdom come
And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn tree
It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks
Till armageddon no shalam, no shalom
Then the father hen will call his chickens home
The wise man will bow down before the throne
And at his feet they'll cast their golden crowns
When the man comes around
Whoever is unjust let him be unjust still
Whoever is righteous let him be righteous still
Whoever is filthy let him be filthy still
Listen to the words long written down
When the man comes around
Hear the trumpets hear the pipers
One hundred million angels singin'
Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettledrum
Voices callin', voices cryin'
Some are born and some are dyin'
It's alpha and omega's kingdom come
And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree
The virgins are all trimming their wicks
The whirlwind is in the thorn trees
It's hard for thee to kick against the prick
In measured hundredweight and penny pound
When the man comes around
"And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts
And I looked, and behold a pale horse
And his name that sat on him was death, and hell followed with him


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> My message is thus.
> 
> The spiritual is real, our physical plane of reality is not all there is to it, there is the spiritual, but who created all this? God did, God is real, His son is Jesus Christ, other world Religions like Buddhism and Hinduism, the founders of these Religions were not the Messiah, Jesus Christ is the Messiah, but they were men who sought the truth and in their limited understanding they caught glimpses of the truth, they were not dark sided men, these are not dark sided Religions even if they aren't the absolute truth.
> 
> ...


Can I communicate with him over temple OS?


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> My message is thus.
> 
> The spiritual is real, our physical plane of reality is not all there is to it, there is the spiritual, but who created all this? God did, God is real, His son is Jesus Christ, other world Religions like Buddhism and Hinduism, the founders of these Religions were not the Messiah, Jesus Christ is the Messiah, but they were men who sought the truth and in their limited understanding they caught glimpses of the truth, they were not dark sided men, these are not dark sided Religions even if they aren't the absolute truth.
> 
> ...







With the way you drone on, that's a challenge.



Dom Cruise said:


> I very seriously flirted with the far right though, I absolutely gave it actual consideration for years, if you don't remember or never saw it my first avatar here was of a Nazi woman from a manga because hey, at the very least divorced of all context Nazi shit simply looks cool and I played it a bit coy when first joining the forum not really fully knowing what the deal here was.


Tell me the philosphy of the alt-right that attracted you.


Dom Cruise said:


> I said this earlier, if you respond with hate and make no mistake the Woke hate white people as much as a Nazi hates Jews or a Klansman hates blacks, but if you respond to hate with more hate, everyone loses, if you respond to hate with love then you shame those that hate you, that's one of the core messages of Christianity.


Thank you, Captain Obvious. Unfortunately, the obvious isn't obvious to many in this country.



Cool Dog said:


> So let me get this: you went from being an unironic nazi and now you do the whole pendulum thing and become a liberal instead?
> 
> Were you a liberal before going natsoc? or just a neocon?
> 
> Seems to me you're using politics in lieu of a personality and principles, which its the same shit SJWs/lefties do


Sounds to me like politics is surrounded in his life so much, he's trying to be the black sheep as a means of protest. Now, he's veering towards Christianity as a way of acceptance of one's character and faith. The issue is that he's trying so hard.

He's drinking so much Kool-Aid at once; he's making a puddle in his shoes.


----------



## Ari Gold (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know this is heavy guys, but I'm in a really weird place at the moment in my life, I feel like I'm on the verge of discovering some great truth and I feel like we're on the verge of something big happening, I'm not Doomposting, because it might be something good, but I don't know that for sure, I just feel like we're on the verge of... something.
> 
> It could just be something happening to me personally though, I don't know, I just got a real funny feeling at the moment and it scares me to some degree.


Thread has been great fun, but you sound like you are on the verge of psychosis:



> It is well to know that you do not know.
> To think you know when you do not is sickness.
> 
> When you are sick of sickness you will no longer be sick.
> True Persons are not sick because they are sick of sickness; this is the way to health.



Lao Tzu, The Tao Te Ching, Line 71.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 15, 2021)

You know how many people asked about my profile? Two. That's more than enough.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 15, 2021)

He’s gone from Nazi edge lord to SJW faggot to Bible thumping doomsayer

good troll dude, I’ll admit you got me


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 15, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> SJW faggot


I missed that stage. When was that?


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 15, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I missed that stage. When was that?


Page 1-8


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 15, 2021)

Some woke faggot on a dating app blocked me today because I wasn't planning on getting the vaccine. @Dom Cruise I need your doom posting to get me through this trying time!


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 15, 2021)

@Dom Cruise 

Are you going to confess your sins to the confessional?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

So yeah, I really got gripped by something and I came on real strong, I'm not apologizing but I think I said what needed to be said and made my stand, so I'm going to cool off and calm down for a while.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Mar 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Wake up, wake up before it's too late, like I did, because the time is near.


You _promised_ you'd stop doomerposting. 



Dom Cruise said:


> By shit they see and say on the internet, internet echo chambers and hateful internet talk can, when taken to an extreme, influence someone's IRL behavior.


Yes. For example, you could mistake all of this SJW/Internet nonsense for actual problems that matter and affect real (non-clown) people, and then come to the conclusion that the 'world is ending!' because some of the Twitter women with crayon-colored hair are making loud noises.

For real man, take a break.



Dom Cruise said:


> so I'm going to cool off and calm down for a while.


Probably wise.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Mar 15, 2021)

who


cares


relax


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

Yotsubaaa said:


> You _promised_ you'd stop doomerposting.
> 
> 
> Yes. For example, you could mistake all of this SJW/Internet nonsense for actual problems that matter and affect real (non-clown) people, and then come to the conclusion that the 'world is ending!' because some of the Twitter women with crayon-colored hair are making loud noises.
> ...


It's the polar opposite of doomerposting if I'm offering a message of salvation though, doomerposting would be saying everything is hopeless and thankfully it's not.

I don't know for sure what exactly is going to happen in the future, but whatever happens, happens and either way one should always hold on to hope.

I am going to take a break from the real heavy posting for a while though.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 15, 2021)

I agree with you about atheism but you're doing a disservice by conflating religion with the Christian god.

All people need a religion. If they don't have one then they mangle some unrelated concept into a religion. Fanboyism, politics, even software, whatever. People will inevitably either forge a god out of something or follow others who have.
Everyone needs _a_ religion. Don't tell them to specifically follow your religion or else they're fucked. Tell them how they're destroying themselves with ritualistic obssessions over what other people do or don't like, tell them that no matter how "smart" we become, we're still hard-wired to worship something just like we have to eat and shit. There's religions out there that teach compassion and understanding without the fluff of "also you go to hell if you don't listen to me DEUS VULT", otherwise you're going to make even more politics-obssessed atheists who feel the need to ritualistically burn anyone they don't like.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 15, 2021)

Make sure to get your commemorative screenshots of this thread, folks.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 15, 2021)

The Fool said:


> I agree with you about atheism but you're doing a disservice by conflating religion with the Christian god.
> 
> All people need a religion. If they don't have one then they mangle some unrelated concept into a religion. Fanboyism, politics, even software, whatever. People will inevitably either forge a god out of something or follow others who have.
> Everyone needs _a_ religion. Don't tell them to specifically follow your religion or else they're fucked. Tell them how they're destroying themselves with ritualistic obssessions over what other people do or don't like, tell them that no matter how "smart" we become, we're still hard-wired to worship something just like we have to eat and shit. There's religions out there that teach compassion and understanding without the fluff of "also you go to hell if you don't listen to me DEUS VULT", otherwise you're going to make even more politics-obssessed atheists who feel the need to ritualistically burn anyone they don't like.


That's kind of what I've been saying though.

I defended world Religions like Buddhism, Hinduism and Shintoism, I made a specific stand for Christianity and I do think ultimately someone does have to accept Christ into their heart to achieve salvation, but God also judges us by our hearts, if through circumstances of fate someone followed some other Religion but they were genuine in their faith and they tried to be a good person, perhaps there's something like Purgatory where after you die you are given a second chance to accept the ultimate truth, which is Jesus Christ.

You're right though that everyone should follow some kind of actual Religion at least, because like you said if you don't _something _is going to take it's place and if it's purely idolatry like fanboyism or politics it's going to result in a person who is in some way warped.

That's what the hardcore atheists in the 2000s didn't understand and that's why, even if I didn't fully understand why at the time, I didn't like it then and don't like it now.

On a side note, when it comes to something like Buddhism, if you remember Paul wanted to go the east to spread the Gospel there and God specifically told him not to, so there must be some reason why God wanted Asia to be it's own culture and I'm sure God wouldn't condemn good hearted Asian people to Hell just because of fate.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Mar 15, 2021)

knobslobbin said:


> Some woke faggot on a dating app blocked me today because I wasn't planning on getting the vaccine. @Dom Cruise I need your dom posting to get me through this trying time!


His ass wasn't worth it, bro.
You can find a sane gay ass to fuck, don't settle for crazy faggot ass.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 15, 2021)

Can we get back to talking about the coming civil war and/or economic collapse already?  Oh sorry I confuse this thread with the other doomposter spergouts sometimes.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 15, 2021)

@Dom Cruise Bro, I prayed and God told me that you're gay and that He doesn't want you talking about Him because it makes Him look gay.

Blessed be His name.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 15, 2021)

The Fool said:


> I agree with you about atheism but you're doing a disservice by conflating religion with the Christian god.
> 
> All people need a religion. If they don't have one then they mangle some unrelated concept into a religion. Fanboyism, politics, even software, whatever. People will inevitably either forge a god out of something or follow others who have.
> Everyone needs _a_ religion. Don't tell them to specifically follow your religion or else they're fucked. Tell them how they're destroying themselves with ritualistic obssessions over what other people do or don't like, tell them that no matter how "smart" we become, we're still hard-wired to worship something just like we have to eat and shit. There's religions out there that teach compassion and understanding without the fluff of "also you go to hell if you don't listen to me DEUS VULT", otherwise you're going to make even more politics-obssessed atheists who feel the need to ritualistically burn anyone they don't like.


I think you're confusing religion with faith. Or purpose.


----------



## Punished Benis (Mar 15, 2021)

I'd post something from the "shit on the floor, clean it up jannies" folder, but I think that would actually improve this thread.



The Last Stand said:


> I think you're confusing religion with faith. Or purpose.


I really don't think he is. People with the latter two, but lacking the former, seem to invariably twist them into, if not religion, something with all the trappings of such. Social strictures, dogma, painting opposition as some sin or heresy analogue, etc etc. Look at anything from social justice, to politics, environmentalism, animal rights, hell, even vidya. You will find people who have formed dogmatic behaviors around it, who use it to fill the very same hole people traditionally used religion to fill. And they inevitably start trying to impose their beliefs on those around them.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 16, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> That's kind of what I've been saying though.
> 
> I defended world Religions like Buddhism, Hinduism and Shintoism, I made a specific stand for Christianity and I do think ultimately someone does have to accept Christ into their heart to achieve salvation, but God also judges us by our hearts, if through circumstances of fate someone followed some other Religion but they were genuine in their faith and they tried to be a good person, perhaps there's something like Purgatory where after you die you are given a second chance to accept the ultimate truth, which is Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



No intention to offend you or your beliefs, but the greatest tragedy is a self-aware Christian. Fully understanding and willing to question the asinine, demanding, unforgiving, judgmental nature of their religion, but being unwilling to question it in fear of a cosmic punishment ingrained into them.
This is pretty much exclusive to Christianity, too. Hinduism is the same, but that spawned an entire sect of Buddhism in retaliation to it and scares away followers every day. Christianity is perfectly engineered to make you afraid to question it but it doesn't inconvenience you too much to really rebel against it - Pascal's wager and all. Aside from not really preaching much in the way of personal development, the worst it does it just tells you that your heathen friends and family don't believe you so they'll go to hell so you may as well just avoid them or alienate them by preaching too much.

You're totally right, Christianity should be more forgiving, having a concept of "you got it wrong, but you can try again in the next life". But then it wouldn't be Christianity.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Mar 16, 2021)

Why did @Null allow politics in this site again?


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 16, 2021)

@Dom Cruise 

Wholesome channel about a guy in Utah who rescues ppl who get stuck in the mud. Check out his positive attitude and easy demeanor. 



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwdVOry0oNF9WIe_3uCfz9Q


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 16, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> And that's fine, I can have a good laugh at myself.
> 
> I only get uncomfortable if an attack on me is really vicious or unfair, but none of you guys have ever attacked me at a level SJWs have, the Woke will very viciously attack you for simply pointing out the truth about their stupid lies and narratives (ie just because a man is accused of something doesn't instantly make him guilty), that's the kind of shit I simply can't abide and it's why I gravitate towards places like here and not other places with unironic SJWs.
> 
> If you've never had the misfortune of actually interacting with an SJW directly and only know the second hand accounts and stereotypes, you can't imagine how awful those people really are, most posters on the Farms are Boy Scouts compared to those pricks.


To be fair, I am enjoying lurking in this thread.
"KF are Boy Scouts compared to SJW'S"...hold up, I used to be a Brownie Scout (before the kerfuffle of girls joining Boy Scouts). And I had to deal with a literal danger haired "FTM" (who never bothered to transition and loudly told their wet dream of rubbing their obese body all over a hung guy for more attention. 

Or alternatively, are you referring to the SS versions in WWII?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 16, 2021)

Lodoss Warrior said:


> Why did @Null allow politics in this site again?


Because eventually they result in threads like this.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 16, 2021)

Punished Benis said:


> People with the latter two, but lacking the former, seem to invariably twist them into, if not religion, something with all the trappings of such. Social strictures, dogma, painting opposition as some sin or heresy analogue, etc etc. Look at anything from social justice, to politics, environmentalism, animal rights, hell, even vidya. You will find people who have formed dogmatic behaviors around it, who use it to fill the very same hole people traditionally used religion to fill. And they inevitably start trying to impose their beliefs on those around them.


I think you have it backwards: religion is a substitute for actually sitting down to find out what you care about and constructing an ethical framework around it. And if you're convinced that you're right about "right and wrong," it only makes sense that the logical conclusion is often ends up being that fighting against the "wrong" and defending what's "right" is the proper thing to dedicate much of your life doing.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Mar 16, 2021)

Me too man, fuck politics and all that. Im just trying to focus on my hobbies now


----------



## Punished Benis (Mar 16, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I think you have it backwards: religion is a substitute for actually sitting down to find out what you care about and constructing an ethical framework around it. And if you're convinced that you're right about "right and wrong," it only makes sense that the logical conclusion is often ends up being that fighting against the "wrong" and defending what's "right" is the proper thing to dedicate much of your life doing.


Hard disagree. People who do the latter (almost) invariably become the former. I'm not talking just the old Religions, like Christianity, Buddhism, etc etc. Social Justice, Pop Science, and Racial Identitarianism all have the trappings of religion. All have dogmatic strictures, all have an orthodoxy, most have some sort of concept equivalent to "sin". If you can name a functional component to religion, you can easily find a workable ideological parallel in any of those things. In any belief that propagates into society.

All of them started as people forming ethical bounds on topics and areas that meant something to them. Those lacking the capacity for self-reflection you described (which I'd argue to be the majority of people) latched on to whatever sounded good to them, while the intelligent formed their own opinion, and then in the nature of a social animal, banded together with individuals of like mind, if not on all the specifics. Because people can only assert change (or preservation) with sufficient ability to do so, and people intelligent enough to reflect in such a way are also intelligent enough to know that iconoclasm is, if good on paper, incapable of achieving momentum. Even Ghandi was aware that he needed to bring other people around to his way of thought if it was to make an impact.

Now tell me, when no one, whether the working man or dictionaries, have been able to come to a unified consensus on what religion really means, what separates that phenomena from the religion of old? I'd argue what you're seeing as a cheap substitute is the inevitable end point of any idea that gains memetic traction.

I'll give an example to wrap up my autistic essay. If you care so much about, say, the environment, you are not going to be content to just hold that belief. You are going to wish to act to protect that which you care about. You are going to achieve very little pushing on your own, so you are going to try to recruit others or join in with those of similar belief. This is going to lead to a group with codes and tenants they operate by and hold to be true. Some are going to do more productive things, like attempting to prevent chemical dumping. Others are going to do retarded things, like protesting nuclear power or pushing half-baked ideas that cause more harm than good. People will argue that certain actions, institutions, and behaviors invariably lead to certain outcomes, turning ethics into morals. People will be pushed to either cease activities deemed to be bad, to do good to make up for past ills, or simply pushed to contribute for the good. QED environmentalism has become indistinguishable from a church.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 16, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I think you're confusing religion with faith. Or purpose.


I think the difference is that Religion has a spiritual element, simply having faith in something or a sense of purpose doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with the spiritual.

And I think it's important for people to at least wake to the spiritual side of reality, everything seems to work on a binary, right? Light and dark, up and down, male and female, good and evil.

There's shades of grey in between things too of course, but going by the rule of something seeming to always have it's opposite, if we have the material, why wouldn't we also have the immaterial or what one may call the spiritual?

Science already talks about "dark matter" ie matter that we can't actually examine and detect through traditional means, we only know it's there at all by the effect it has on matter and dark matter makes up the majority of our universe, what if that's the spiritual? What if science has gotten so advanced it's catching it's first glimpses of the spiritual side of the universe?




The Fool said:


> No intention to offend you or your beliefs, but the greatest tragedy is a self-aware Christian. Fully understanding and willing to question the asinine, demanding, unforgiving, judgmental nature of their religion, but being unwilling to question it in fear of a cosmic punishment ingrained into them.
> This is pretty much exclusive to Christianity, too. Hinduism is the same, but that spawned an entire sect of Buddhism in retaliation to it and scares away followers every day. Christianity is perfectly engineered to make you afraid to question it but it doesn't inconvenience you too much to really rebel against it - Pascal's wager and all. Aside from not really preaching much in the way of personal development, the worst it does it just tells you that your heathen friends and family don't believe you so they'll go to hell so you may as well just avoid them or alienate them by preaching too much.
> 
> You're totally right, Christianity should be more forgiving, having a concept of "you got it wrong, but you can try again in the next life". But then it wouldn't be Christianity.


You're take on it is the more typical, fundamentalist view of "here's a list of dos and don'ts and depending on what you do or don't do you go to Heaven or Hell" but my take on it is different, my take is the entire of point of Christianity is transcending strict rules because God realized how flawed humanity is and how we will always fall short of it and break some rule and do so willingly, we can't help ourselves.

So Christ took on our collective spiritual "Karma" if you will, the weight of our sins and through making the ultimate sacrifice redeemed us, but it's waking up to this fact and accepting that Jesus is Lord is the choice you do have to make to get into Heaven.

For anyone that never heard the message at all or it never sunk in due to the fate of being born in different cultures, well, I do believe in the Catholic concept of Purgatory, I've heard some call it Sheol, which is basically the land of the dead where in some views everyone goes when they die before the Final Judgement when the Book of Life is opened and you actually enter Heaven or Hell.

People of other Religions like Hinduism or Buddhism have, I guarantee you, broken those Religions' rules at some point in their lives, so while there might be knowledge in those Religions, they're grace is not sufficient enough to cover their sins of people like the blood of Christ is.

What God is really looking at is our hearts, how did we at the end of the day treat our fellow man, did we make a genuine effort to treat them well? That's the bigger picture beyond "were you gay?" or "did you wait until marriage before you had sex?"

And if a follower of a different Religion tried to treat their fellow man then I can promise you they're not going to Hell just through a twist of fate, they will perhaps have to go to Sheol, but they will ultimately be given a second chance before Final Judgement, when every knee shall bow and profess Jesus is Lord whether you want to or not, so you might as well make the choice willingly before it's too late.

I know people disagree with this view, but that's just my take on it, obviously arguing theology is complex and there's many different takes on many different things, but that's just my take and what I go with.




Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> To be fair, I am enjoying lurking in this thread.
> "KF are Boy Scouts compared to SJW'S"...hold up, I used to be a Brownie Scout (before the kerfuffle of girls joining Boy Scouts). And I had to deal with a literal danger haired "FTM" (who never bothered to transition and loudly told their wet dream of rubbing their obese body all over a hung guy for more attention.
> 
> Or alternatively, are you referring to the SS versions in WWII?


It's a figure of speech, I was referring though to the old school Boy Scouts of America founded in 1910, not whatever it's like today.

My point was that communicating here on Kiwifarms is much better than trying to communicate with the full on Woke or SJWs, the way those people viciously attack you and just their overall irritating nature of being so full of themselves while spouting such obvious falsehoods, that even when they're proven 100% wrong (like the Jussie Smollett thing) they simply get mad at you bringing it up and will never, not once, have a moment of self awareness or a willingness to ever admit their wrong over any small thing, if you said "the sky is blue" they would go "nah, I think it's actually more of a green color"

Been there, done that and bought the T-Shirt and this hombre is flat out done interacting with people like that.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 16, 2021)

Punished Benis said:


> Hard disagree. People who do the latter (almost) invariably become the former. I'm not talking just the old Religions, like Christianity, Buddhism, etc etc. Social Justice, Pop Science, and Racial Identitarianism all have the trappings of religion. All have dogmatic strictures, all have an orthodoxy, most have some sort of concept equivalent to "sin". If you can name a functional component to religion, you can easily find a workable ideological parallel in any of those things. In any belief that propagates into society.
> 
> All of them started as people forming ethical bounds on topics and areas that meant something to them. Those lacking the capacity for self-reflection you described (which I'd argue to be the majority of people) latched on to whatever sounded good to them, while the intelligent formed their own opinion, and then in the nature of a social animal, banded together with individuals of like mind, if not on all the specifics. Because people can only assert change (or preservation) with sufficient ability to do so, and people intelligent enough to reflect in such a way are also intelligent enough to know that iconoclasm is, if good on paper, incapable of achieving momentum. Even Ghandi was aware that he needed to bring other people around to his way of thought if it was to make an impact.
> 
> ...






Here fren


----------



## The Fool (Mar 16, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> You're take on it is the more typical, fundamentalist view of "here's a list of dos and don'ts and depending on what you do or don't do you go to Heaven or Hell" but my take on it is different, my take is the entire of point of Christianity is transcending strict rules because God realized how flawed humanity is and how we will always fall short of it and break some rule and do so willingly, we can't help ourselves.
> 
> So Christ took on our collective spiritual "Karma" if you will, the weight of our sins and through making the ultimate sacrifice redeemed us, but it's waking up to this fact and accepting that Jesus is Lord is the choice you do have to make to get into Heaven.
> 
> ...



I really don't understand this. You're just describing Buddhism, why not just become a Buddhist instead of warping a totally different religion into a parody of another one? You remind me of that one sect of Christianity that denies the validity of inherent sin. Good philosophy? Absolutely. Is it reasonable to butcher a religion like that? No, you're literally just making shit up by that point.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 16, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> Bruh...



Say what you want about followers of a religion, but they have the sense to simply follow and adapt to society, not making up whatever they want about faith to make it suit their tastes. Look at all those Wiccan nutjobs.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 16, 2021)

Punished Benis said:


> If you can name a functional component to religion, you can easily find a workable ideological parallel in any of those things. In any belief that propagates into society.


Belief in the supernatural would be one exception. And as trivial as it may sound, it's a big difference. Religious morality revolves around doctrine while secular morality is (or at least should be) based on the logic that leads to moral conclusions.

That basically sums up my response to the rest of your post: it is belief in the supernatural that makes a religion. That's not to say secular cults don't exist. At least according to the "BITE model" the makings of a cult revolve around the methods of control rather than just a set of weird beliefs. A simple call for action based on moral absolution is neither a religion nor a cult, however.


----------



## Punished Benis (Mar 16, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> View attachment 2003595
> Here fren


Thanks, fren. Most autistic post I've probably ever made on the Farms, and that's saying something. Good competition in this post, though. I miss puzzle pieces in off-topic.



Penis Drager said:


> Belief in the supernatural would be one exception. And as trivial as it may sound, it's a big difference. Religious morality revolves around doctrine while secular morality is (or at least should be) based on the logic that leads to moral conclusions.
> 
> That basically sums up my response to the rest of your post: it is belief in the supernatural that makes a religion. That's not to say secular cults don't exist. At least according to the "BITE model" the makings of a cult revolve around the methods of control rather than just a set of weird beliefs. A simple call for action based on moral absolution is neither a religion nor a cult, however.
> 
> View attachment 2003626


Eh, I'd argue this goes back to differing ways of defining things again. Again, there has been no consensus in hundreds of years on what exactly delineates religion vs spiritualism vs guiding philosophies vs paradigms in a society. Merriem-Webster, Oxford, and all manner of institutions academic, political, and yes, religious have argued and never settled on a unified definition for centuries. The BITE model, while informative in other regards, fails to delineate that programming and deprogramming are one and the same. IE, disindoctrinating is fundamentally just indoctrinating people away from their previous indoctrination, something Steve Hassan has historically failed to grasp. It's one of his greatest failings in that most of his criteria apply to himself and his foundations just as much, an accusation he has spent arguing against for decades based on semantics rather than any tangible facts. In his mind, thing he dislikes = cult, thing he likes = not cult. Just look at his political activism for some great examples. He's the Unitarian equivalent of Ray Comfort or some similar such charlatan.

All of life is indoctrination. Sage advice from an older relative over an evening bonfire or a parent teaching their small child to associate brushing their teeth and cleaning up their toys with positive feedback are by their very function and definition indoctrination, just as much as cult programming.

As for the spiritual vs non spiritual thing? Not to sound like a fedoralord, but what is the tangible, functional difference? A spiritual component matters to the person holding it and absolutely no one else. It impacts the outcome of the actions they take not at all. A rock thrown is a rock thrown. A brick laid is a brick laid. It matters not what motivated it, but that it was done. Harm birthed from good intentions is indistinguishable from harm by malice, and the same is true of boons caused by ulterior motives. What does the ant care for why you stepped on it, or the tree care for why you cut it?

Some argue that Confucianism, pragmatic Buddhism, and to a lesser degree Samkya or Mimansa are philosophies, rather than religions, but what is the effective, rather than semantic, difference if they are guiding philosophies?


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 16, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> And I had to deal with a literal danger haired "FTM" (who never bothered to transition and loudly told their wet dream of rubbing their obese body all over a hung guy for more attention.


WTF? in front of minors?


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 17, 2021)

Punished Benis said:


> there has been no consensus in hundreds of years on what exactly delineates religion vs spiritualism vs guiding philosophies vs paradigms in a society. Merriem-Webster, Oxford, and all manner of institutions academic, political, and yes, religious have argued and never settled on a unified definition for centuries.


If it requires supernatural beliefs, it's more in the "religion" domain than not.there may be "iffy" cases but that falls into a Loki's Wager fallacy. No need to waste time on the details. 




Punished Benis said:


> The BITE model, while informative in other regards, fails to delineate that programming and deprogramming are one and the same. IE, disindoctrinating is fundamentally just indoctrinating people away from their previous indoctrination, something Steve Hassan has historically failed to grasp


I think it's you that fails to grasp something: that being the fact that the burden of turning away from something is much smaller than acceptance of it. 
Deprogramming involves explaining how to leave an idea. The programming is getting someone to accept said idea. 
In many cases, accepting an idea means rejecting all others. Deprogramming is typically all about giving perspective on all the ideas they had to reject in order to join their group of ideologues.




Punished Benis said:


> thing he dislikes = cult, thing he likes = not cult.


Except the whole point is that cults seek to control your behavior via dishonest means.


----------



## Punished Benis (Mar 17, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I think it's you that fails to grasp something: that being the fact that the burden of turning away from something is much smaller than acceptance of it.
> Deprogramming involves explaining how to leave an idea. The programming is getting someone to accept said idea.
> In many cases, accepting an idea means rejecting all others. Deprogramming is typically all about giving perspective on all the ideas they had to reject in order to join their group of ideologues.


You ignore that ideas can be beneficial, not everyone uses the method you describe, there have been repeated allegations of circular and non sequitur reasoning in "giving perspective on all the ideas they had to reject", and that deprogramming has been put forward as an option to use on a hilarious range of innocuous ideas and values, from basic political affiliation, to a desire to better oneself, to wanting a wife and children.

Plus, it's still inherently coercive and manipulating others into a behavior pattern that the deprogrammer desires. "You shouldn't believe this idea" is, itself, an idea.



Penis Drager said:


> Except the whole point is that cults seek to control your behavior via dishonest means.


"My thoughts about cults is that you can have a cult that’s benign or even positive, or you can have a destructive authoritarian cult."
~Steven Hassan, who you based part of your argument about cults on.

Also, Hassan's claims have included such things as "Trump as a cult leader is almost identical to Jim Jones", "Republicans are a death cult" and "the Boston Marathon bomber was hypnotized into comitting the bombing". He was described by several of his research peers, including Michael Langone, of attempting subconscious manipulation in his "deprogramming".

About the only thing I'll hand to Hassan is that he opposes involuntary deprogramming, though his alleged tendencies towards soft manipulation lends even that a sinister factor.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 17, 2021)

Bruh, what's all this bullshit y all talking about? We're supposed to be calling dommy a dum dum poopy butt.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 17, 2021)

I went back to the start and read the entire thread for some reason.

This stuff is so bizzare. I'm still surprised at how much trouble people have dealing with negativity. I've always drawn strength from being negative; it feels much more natural and rewarding than being positive. It was never about being cool or aloof or smug. Most of the time when I have to act positive I feel like I'm lying straight through my teeth, and I'm often highly uncomfortable with it. I honestly thought this was the way everyone felt about being negative, and why people indulge in it so much on the internet. 

I guess I should be worried that this thread feels like a bunch of aliens arguing about a book I've never read. But I really don't get it, and I can't wrap my head around why people struggle so much with holding a negative point of view. This is far from the only thread like this on the site too. The more of them I read, the closer I get to just throwing my hands in the air and saying I'll never understand how people work.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 17, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I went back to the start and read the entire thread for some reason.
> 
> This stuff is so bizzare. I'm still surprised at how much trouble people have dealing with negativity. I've always drawn strength from being negative; it feels much more natural and rewarding than being positive. It was never about being cool or aloof or smug. Most of the time when I have to act positive I feel like I'm lying straight through my teeth, and I'm often highly uncomfortable with it. I honestly thought this was the way everyone felt about being negative, and why people indulge in it so much on the internet.
> 
> I guess I should be worried that this thread feels like a bunch of aliens arguing about a book I've never read. But I really don't get it, and I can't wrap my head around why people struggle so much with holding a negative point of view. This is far from the only thread like this on the site too. The more of them I read, the closer I get to just throwing my hands in the air and saying I'll never understand how people work.



guess you were just born on the Wrong Planet :/


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 17, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I went back to the start and read the entire thread for some reason.
> 
> This stuff is so bizzare. I'm still surprised at how much trouble people have dealing with negativity. I've always drawn strength from being negative; it feels much more natural and rewarding than being positive. It was never about being cool or aloof or smug. Most of the time when I have to act positive I feel like I'm lying straight through my teeth, and I'm often highly uncomfortable with it. I honestly thought this was the way everyone felt about being negative, and why people indulge in it so much on the internet.
> 
> I guess I should be worried that this thread feels like a bunch of aliens arguing about a book I've never read. But I really don't get it, and I can't wrap my head around why people struggle so much with holding a negative point of view. This is far from the only thread like this on the site too. The more of them I read, the closer I get to just throwing my hands in the air and saying I'll never understand how people work.


Its called having an undiagnosed mental disorder.


----------



## Punished Benis (Mar 17, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I went back to the start and read the entire thread for some reason.
> 
> This stuff is so bizzare. I'm still surprised at how much trouble people have dealing with negativity. I've always drawn strength from being negative; it feels much more natural and rewarding than being positive. It was never about being cool or aloof or smug. Most of the time when I have to act positive I feel like I'm lying straight through my teeth, and I'm often highly uncomfortable with it. I honestly thought this was the way everyone felt about being negative, and why people indulge in it so much on the internet.
> 
> I guess I should be worried that this thread feels like a bunch of aliens arguing about a book I've never read. But I really don't get it, and I can't wrap my head around why people struggle so much with holding a negative point of view. This is far from the only thread like this on the site too. The more of them I read, the closer I get to just throwing my hands in the air and saying I'll never understand how people work.



>Not using both positive and negative energy to fuel your complete self
Not gonna make it, bro.


----------



## Penis Drager (Mar 17, 2021)

Punished Benis said:


> My thoughts about cults is that you can have a cult that’s benign or even positive, or you can have a destructive authoritarian cult


Absolutely true. If you read the "Noble Lie" by Socrates you'd understand how that basic idea pretty much dismantles the majority of your argument.



Punished Benis said:


> it's still inherently coercive and manipulating others into a behavior pattern that the deprogrammer desires. "You shouldn't believe this idea" is, itself, an idea.


"You must do [thing]" has a much higher burden of proof than "you must not do [thing]." In other words: it's easier to _not _do a thing as it frees you to do literally anything else. To mandate that a thing _must be done_ requires someone to not do anything else during that same time frame. So "deprogramming" is actually a far cry from the programming itself, ethically speaking at least.

The rest of your post: the man's not a prophet. I'm free to disagree with him as I wish so long as I remain logically consistent.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 17, 2021)

I decided to edit the title and the original post because yeah, I painted myself into a corner and made too firm a stance on certain things and I realize I can't be honest with that, I apologize for getting too ahead of myself, but cowardice would be not being able to admit when I make a mistake and only doubling down on a mistake instead of just being honest.

I'm not necessarily Doomposting, because I do think there's hope, but I do think some things may indeed be inevitable.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> but I do think some things may indeed be inevitable.



Like the feeling you get when the shadow from my monster cock creeps over your pleading face?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 17, 2021)

The Fool said:


> Like the feeling you get when the shadow from my monster cock creeps over your pleading face?


Oh Joy of Joys another Kiwi OTP, including a built in-plot!


Cool Dog said:


> WTF? in front of minors?


Naw, though to be historically accurate the Nazi Girl Scouts' purpose was for exercise specifically for breeding them based Pure Aryan kids Hitler was so fond of. in contrast the Nazi Boy Scouts were, just like ours with the addition of bullying and molesters.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 17, 2021)

Well no, I'm not going full Woke or anything, but I have been doing a ton of soul searching these last few months and I've really been hit with some major revelations and I'm going to turn over a new leaf, it feels like a cloud has been lifted.

I will hereby stop corpus posting, stop saying talk like we need a third council war or stop saying it's inevitable or other predictions of doom and gloom, I will now have a less switty outlook on things and on the future.

I also reject any Sixth House ideology, ie hardcore insurrection, hate, anti-Vivecism and other toxic, hate based stuff, I still have a bone to pick with Argonians, Khajiit, or I think what is the best term, the farm equipment, because I think their freedom is predicated on malignant narcissism, but that doesn't mean I reject their kind outright, I've thought about this a lot and I promise you guys their freedom is not the answer.

So to reiterate I'm going to turn away from the Sixth House mentality and the Dreamers, I'm glad Dagoth is out and I'm riding' on Vivec's spear.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I decided to edit the title and the original post because yeah, I painted myself into a corner and made too firm a stance on certain things and I realize I can't be honest with that, I apologize for getting too ahead of myself, but cowardice would be not being able to admit when I make a mistake and only doubling down on a mistake instead of just being honest.
> 
> I'm not necessarily Doomposting, because I do think there's hope, but I do think some things may indeed be inevitable.


And the edits begin. Hope you got your screenshots.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 17, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> And the edits begin. Hope you got your screenshots.


I definitely made a mistake is saying that I wouldn't say anything is inevitable, I do, in my opinion, think some things are in fact inevitable.

I more or less stand by everything else I said though, but on a quick side note just so nobody thinks I'm too Blue Pilled there's definitely a politically movement in the world today called Zionism, that much is plain as day obvious by this point, I just step back from the more radical Neo Nazi type stances.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 17, 2021)

How did Dom go from being woke to getting deep?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 17, 2021)

albert chan said:


> How did Dom go from being woke to getting deep?


Woke just means going asleep and I'm simply too smart for that.

Don't fight the Deepness.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 17, 2021)

Doomerposting is for fags. Boomerposting is what real men do.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Woke just means going asleep and I'm simply too smart for that.
> 
> Don't fight the Deepness.


Does this mean you're an insomniac/narcoleptic? 
_ Dude._


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 17, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> View attachment 2006792
> View attachment 2006818
> View attachment 2006821
> View attachment 2006824


Where's the lie?

The good news it's not hopeless, which is why it's not a Doomer post.

End Times means God finally layeths the smackdown on the evil in the world, that's a good thing.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Where's the lie?
> 
> The good news it's not hopeless, which is why it's not a Doomer post.
> 
> End Times means God finally layeths the smackdown on the evil in the world, that's a good thing.



No, I think this is actually psychosis.


----------



## furūtsu (Mar 17, 2021)

Dom pls don't become a homegrown cow. I thought you were a cool guy.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Mar 17, 2021)

Welcome to the right side of history, pal.


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 18, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Dom pls don't become a homegrown cow. I thought you were a cool guy.


He is one with jesus, it's too late


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 18, 2021)

MooseGump said:


> He is one with jesus, it's too late


God bless


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 18, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Dom pls don't become a homegrown cow. I thought you were a cool guy.


I'm sorry, I've been in a real weird state of mind these last couple of months.

I got too ahead of myself when I said "no more doomerposting" and that I was taking the blue pill and especially saying I was ridin' with Biden, ugh.

I'm going to have to eat crow and accept the "lol I knew it" posts and that's fine, I can live with it.

I am however serious when I say that I've been getting back in touch with my Christian faith, but I got gripped by a mania one night, it was a genuinely bizarre experience and I got a little too out there.

I'm trying to get back to normal and back on my feet, I apologize for getting a little too weird on you guys.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 18, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Where's the lie?
> 
> The good news it's not hopeless, which is why it's not a Doomer post.
> 
> End Times means God finally layeths the smackdown on the evil in the world, that's a good thing.


According to the crazy Pentecostal Lady during my Bible studies, 'we're currently in the Fourth Apocalypse', however she's heavily critical of anyone reading books besides the King James Version (and it's Spanish translation) so I take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 18, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> According to the crazy Pentecostal Lady during my Bible studies, 'we're currently in the Fourth Apocalypse', however she's heavily critical of anyone reading books besides the King James Version (and it's Spanish translation) so I take that with a grain of salt.



We've been undergoing a perpetual apocalypse for the last 2000 years.
Starting to think God is pretty incompetent if he can't even destroy one little earth.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 18, 2021)

The Fool said:


> We've been undergoing a perpetual apocalypse for the last 2000 years.
> Starting to think God is pretty incompetent if he can't even destroy one little earth.


Either God died a century ago via suicide due to Nietzsche, and the growing number of atheists/rival religions or my former Pastor lied or most likely God's a dribbling retard putting off our death.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 19, 2021)

There's still the side of me that wants to take the Blue Pill.

I think back to my Elementary school days in the 1990s and early 2000s, which while I struggled with school a lot, I do remember the comforting feeling I felt as my diverse little classroom would sit around to watch Reading Rainbow or whatever, the feeling of putting trust into government authority and trusting that at the end of the day they have everyone's best interests in mind.

I know what they've done to my generation, the millennial generation, they infantilized us, to some degree we're all just scared little children longing for the days when we had some sort of "adult" authority to trust in ie our teachers and school staff, we're all trapped to some degree in our elementary school classrooms. 

But my best friend in those days was black, it just doesn't feel right to me to give into hatred of blacks completely.


----------



## ResurrectedFerret (Mar 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I think back to my Elementary school days in the 1990s and early 2000s,


OMG STOP


----------



## MooseGump (Mar 19, 2021)

ResurrectedFerret said:


> OMG STOP


You just don't understand, the 2000s are so amazing that I must stay in them in hopes of forgetting that I'm getting older and stupider


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 19, 2021)

If the Ends of Time is coming, please spare me. 






I got too much to live for.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Mar 19, 2021)

Making a post or reply with any variant of 'oomer' in this site should automatically install ransomware on your PC


----------



## The Fool (Mar 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> There's still the side of me that wants to take the Blue Pill.



The day you realize human culture is a wide gradient of beliefs and opinions and not the stunning black-and-white with-us-or-against-us mindset that people on twitter with genuine psychosis and autism screech about daily, is the day you yourself may stop schizoposting.

Look forward to it.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 22, 2021)

I jumped off the cliff so fuckface mcgee could get the stone needed to get his family back. It happens.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 30, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> There's still the side of me that wants to take the Blue Pill.
> 
> I think back to my Elementary school days in the 1990s and early 2000s, which while I struggled with school a lot, I do remember the comforting feeling I felt as my diverse little classroom would sit around to watch Reading Rainbow or whatever, the feeling of putting trust into government authority and trusting that at the end of the day they have everyone's best interests in mind.
> 
> ...


If you still want the Blue Pill then you still have the Blue Pill.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 30, 2021)

I apologize for being such a wishy washy, back and forth flip flopper.

I'm going to make a firm stand again that hardcore racism is wrong, I'm not saying people have to walk on eggshells and be hyper politically correct, but wanting to hurt people because they're a different race than you is simply wrong.

You can argue about the biological factor of race, IQ differences and all that, but it comes down to the fact that every human being has the capacity to understand right from wrong, that's the most important thing and thing's are only so bad in modern American because of a breakdown of civil society, which applies to all the different demographics of America, even if it's hit black America hardest and with the most disastrous results.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 30, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I apologize for being such a wishy washy, back and forth flip flopper.
> 
> I'm going to make a firm stand again that hardcore racism is wrong, I'm not saying people have to walk on eggshells and be hyper politically correct, but wanting to hurt people because they're a different race than you is simply wrong.
> 
> You can argue about the biological factor of race, IQ differences and all that, but it comes down to the fact that every human being has the capacity to understand right from wrong, that's the most important thing and thing's are only so bad in modern American because of a breakdown of civil society, which applies to all the different demographics of America, even if it's hit black America hardest and with the most disastrous results.


Few of these niggers would actually do anything IRL against anyone regardless of race beyond maybe a rude remark, never mind actually hurting someone. For every Brenton tarrant you have 100,000 people that believe similar things that interact with Muslims and Blacks on a daily basis and stay civil and won't do jack shit because they aren't psychopaths. That ratio is not an exaggeration, because if it was our society would be burning to the ground into Mad Max already.  Most right wing posting is just shitposting and actually getting subconscious thoughts out anonymously. Its alot better than tip-toeing around glass around everyone you meet because of "muh microaggression."

If someone hates me for being non-white or whatever race then I really don't care. As long as they don't try to get in my way they can think of me as the lowest subhuman dirt imaginable and I will just keep living my life. The lack of people doing this is the true failure of our society. People are going to be racist, and people WILL hate you for being white, black, a man, a woman, blonde, or whatever.

Go outside and get off the internet for a month if possible, or at the very least stay off of KF and stop paying niggas that IQpost any attention. It literally doesn't even matter lol


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 30, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> This is what a person says about two weeks before a family member finds them hanging in a closet or dead in the bathtub. If you need help or validation, don't look here.


Hey @Dom Cruise are you dead yet? Did I win the Hellfish Bonanza?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 30, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> Hey @Dom Cruise are you dead yet? Did I win the Hellfish Bonanza?


I'm still here.

And I'm not going anywhere either, to quote Richard Nixon from the movie Secret Honor, "if they want me dead, they'll have to do it themselves"


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 30, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I'm still here.
> 
> And I'm not going anywhere either, to quote Richard Nixon from the movie Secret Honor, "if they want me dead, they'll have to do it themselves"


Be careful what you say, man!!

Some of our members are Jewish.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Mar 31, 2021)

Why would you want to be a virgin doomer when you could be a Chad optimist?

Bitches love optimists.


----------



## Foghot (Apr 1, 2021)

"I'm improving as a person guise look at meeeee shower me with replies and stickers I'm a good guy now give me attentioooooon"


----------



## MooseGump (Apr 1, 2021)

Foghot said:


> "I'm improving as a person guise look at meeeee shower me with replies and stickers I'm a good guy now give me attentioooooon"


Alternatively "Oh my thread's hitting the second page, better bump it back up"


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 2, 2021)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Why would you want to be a virgin doomer when you could be a Chad optimist?
> 
> Bitches love optimists.


More for us then.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 2, 2021)

ZeCommissar said:


> Few of these niggers would actually do anything IRL against anyone regardless of race beyond maybe a rude remark, never mind actually hurting someone. For every Brenton tarrant you have 100,000 people that believe similar things that interact with Muslims and Blacks on a daily basis and stay civil and won't do jack shit because they aren't psychopaths. That ratio is not an exaggeration, because if it was our society would be burning to the ground into Mad Max already.  Most right wing posting is just shitposting and actually getting subconscious thoughts out anonymously. Its alot better than tip-toeing around glass around everyone you meet because of "muh microaggression."


Not like it has anything with laws. Why should we whites set us up to a disadvantage, when most of you niggers kill your own kind like the animals you are? Heck, the rona affect the ghetto's more.
Fuck that. I still hate you, but going to jail for killing maybe 1-2 niggers doesn't do anything and make me the losing end. We need a new Hitler for it to be efficient enough.

But I give you that, most right wing posting are from edgelords. The Churchill shooting didn't even take out that many for it be worth it. The ones actually doing something is too retarded to come up with a good plan.


----------



## gangweedfan (May 5, 2021)

Take the ancap pill @Dom Cruise


----------



## MooseGump (May 7, 2021)

gangweedfan said:


> Take the ancap pill @Dom Cruise


Only if it expired in the 2000s


----------



## Oats12345 (May 10, 2021)

What the fuck "your bracing your Christianity" by surpporting Biden (dude is a false catholic)? Also this site isn't far-right.  Trump was better for Americans than Biden.. What drugs are you on?

Dom Cruise "orange man bad, St. Biden is good"

You are a retard


----------



## Radical Cadre (Jun 1, 2021)

General question for you, @Dom Cruise. It's usually a gag question but since we're going and being overly-elaborate on things, why the fuck not throw one more onto the pile?

Are traps gay?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 1, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> What the fuck "your bracing your Christianity" by surpporting Biden (dude is a false catholic)? Also this site isn't far-right.  Trump was better for Americans than Biden.. What drugs are you on?
> 
> Dom Cruise "orange man bad, St. Biden is good"
> 
> You are a retard


I gave Biden a fair chance but of course he's doing a shitty job, like all Democrats.

I of course should have known but I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt, but not anymore.

Democrat politicians are con artists that do nothing but loot this country while hiding behind the mask of progressive empathy.



Radical Cadre said:


> General question for you, @Dom Cruise. It's usually a gag question but since we're going and being overly-elaborate on things, why the fuck not throw one more onto the pile?
> 
> Are traps gay?


It is and it isn't, being attracted to someone who looks female isn't gay, but them having a penis kind of is.

The question then becomes, does it matter? Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't, that's up to everyone's personal preference.


----------



## Oats12345 (Jun 1, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I gave Biden a fair chance but of course he's doing a shitty job, like all Democrats.
> 
> I of course should have known but I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you responded to me. I actually feel bad about what I wrote both here and on your wall. I shouldn't have acted like that.  I'm sorry about that. 

I mean it's fine to give Biden a chance. But for me I knew it was useless to give him a chance.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 3, 2021)

Maybe if the smartphone was never invented, things would be more futuristic in a good way?

No smartphones --> no mainstream social media --> no "cancel culture" --> the world is more sane?

(also the coof could've blown over like the bird and swine flus then)


----------

